# Woking Nuffield.................part 89



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home.............

Lots of love and luck to you all      

Rachel x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm first for a change!!!!!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks girls for all you good luck wishes.      
I am feeling very nervous and excited at the same time. Mr R is not doing my EC tomorrow as he is on call at Frimley so for the first time i will be having either Mr Brook or Miss Hall........anyone know what they are like ?
Tanya...good luck for your scan on the 7th   
Emma...hope your scan goes well next week, i bet your having one of each   
Hope you have all had a good bank holiday weekend.
Love Ali xxxxx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Just a quickie to wish Ali luck for tommorow     although you wont need luck as you will do so well   I just know it   I will be thinking of you and I am sure that the other 2 consultants are extremely capable and that you will be in safe hands  

Hello to all the other woking lovlies that know me from the past


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ali - I had Miss Hall and she was fab - she even came up to the room to check on me afterwards which is something I didn't have with Mr R/Mr C.. She bet me a fiver that I would have embryos to transfer ( as I was in a bit of a state at the time), which reminds me I must pay up!! Good luck honey, be thinking of you...          

Emma - I reckon it's 2 boys....   

Jellybabe - good to see you, how's d/regging going? 

Just been to my brothers for a BBQ and have come home covered in biscuit, squashed banana and organic crisps courtesy of my lovely nephew!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

*Waiting to start *   
DollyS - starting April/May
Sjx - starting again April/May
Karen1975 - FET April/May
Chelseabun - starting again with ARGC after a lovely holiday!!
Minow - starting again with ARGC
Hatster -
smallbutfiesty - waiting to start
Angel1980 
Charlie1 - start d/regs on 7th March
Julesx - start again July
Angie - starting again in July/August - Holly House
Myra - starting again in summer at Reprofit - Czech Republic
Anekeuk 
Wildcats

*Clomid*
Daisy 1974

*D/Regging*   

Cartman started Buserelin on 5th April
Bali - EC 12th May
Crazychick - starts d/regging 22nd April - EC 21st May
Ali Pali - EC 5th May
Foxyloxy - b/line 9 May

*PUPO*     
Tracy6 Testing 23rd April

*Waiting for 1st scan*    
Tanya Scan date 7th May
Charlies-Mum EDD 3Jan - Scan Date 24th June - au naturel!!

*Congratulations*     
Soulcyster - EDD 10th October
Emma - honorary member - It's Twins!! - pg at ARGC - EDD 20th Oct
Beanie - honorary member - It's Twins!! - pg at ARGC - EDD ?
Gilly93 - EDD 20th October
Hope SpringsEternal - It's Twins!! EDD?
Fingers - EDD 7th November - next scan 10th July
Monkey2008 - Natural BFP!!! - EDD 2Dec

AS ALWAYS LET ME KNOW IF I HAVE ANYTHING WRONG!! 
Beanie - if you are over here EDD please!!


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

I think my last post went AWOL (although it is also possible that I just can't read properly). 

  Huge congratulations, CharliesMum!!!  

Tanya - will be thinking of you on Wednesday. 

Fingers - hope you're shouting your good news from the rooftops  BTW, I'm not 'starting again soon' - I've not had a go yet!  I'm 'Waiting to start'!

Strawbs - we've not chatted before, but congratulations on being a mum!

Ali and Bali - getting there now...all the best for EC

All you other lovelies, hope the sun is shining in your world.   I'm still waiting for AF - day 39 now, no AF type symptoms.   Don't want to test as it would just be a waste of money (if only I could have back all the tenners I've spent on hpts .  I seriously think that I could actually have bought a new outfit, complete with bag and shoes). 

Definately up for Saturday, will probably end up having something to eat there as I eat an amazing amount for someone of my ickle dimensions.   Anyone coming from Fleet direction, gizza yell if you'd like a lift.  I have never been to Chertsey before, so if I'm late, I'm lost so please go ahead and eat without me!

Ta ta

SBF xx


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

Ali The best of luck for tomorrow I had Mr Brooks for my EC in Aug and he was lovely really nice and came in after I woke and told me how many eggs we got.          

SBF  Are you normally late? I hope that either the witch goes away on hols for nine months or it comes soon  

Foxy I think your waiting for the witch I hope she comes soon  

Bali  How are you doing?  

Jules I hope you are ok   (well done being the first to post)

Fingers Are you still working? Are you full time?

Aneke I'm thinking of you   

HI Jellybabe 

Thanks for all the good luck messages for Wed   

Tanya xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tanya - god yes I'm still working ( although my brain hasn't really functioned at top level since 1st March!!), yes I am full time. Supposedly Mon-Fri, 9 - 530 for some reason it never works that way though! I am giving myself to the end of this month to do overtime (not that it's paid!) and then I am stopping doing it... the HR lady said to me the other day did I think that my job could be covered by a part timer?   I said if my job could be done part time, why would I have spent the last 4 years doing a min of 5 hours a week unpaid overtime? Talk about stingy so and so's!! I am soooooooooooooooo going to be looking for a different job when maternity leave is nearing an end!!  (Fingers gets off her soap box and slopes away into a corner!!!)   

Wishing you lots of luck for Wednesday - what time is your appt?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

It's good to have a rant and I have  been ranting the last week and DH has been getting it in the neck over nothing (hormones!)  That is v cheeky of them to not pay up for OT  My scan is at 3.40 getting scary


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

I know i dont post much but i just wanted to wish Ali all the luck in the world for tomorrow, i will be thinking about you hun and praying that you have some lovely eggies     luv ya hun  

Fingers, so pleased that all is going well hun, you know that i am loving Mork  

Tanya, goodluck with your 1st scan hun,    

Bali, not sure what stage you are at, but know that e/c is due soon, loads of    for loads of eggies hun  

Hi to all the new girls that i dont know,   that all your dreams come true 

Charlies Mum, well done you on a natural pg, that is the most wonderful news a little brother/sister for Amy, that is the best news ever  

Hatster, congrats hun, on a wonderful    so pleased for you  

 to all

Myra xxxx

p.s. hi Julesx, hope that you are well hun


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hello - just fying through as DH taken Amy to buymilk 

Fingers - Can you update me please. EDD 3rd Jan (i think!) and 1st scan is on 24th June. 
We phoned WN to ask about an early scan but can't really justify £161 to see a blob, so our first scan will be at the fetal medicine unit at st Georges with one of our many consultants. Have to say though that Woking were delighted when I told them - really supprised and happy 


Ali-  fdr today. Thinkin of you and hoping for a really good result!!

 to everyone else.

Deb


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all having a lovely long weekend - dh is working today (the downside of being self-employed) so thought I would pop on here. 

Ali - hope ec went well today - must all be over by now so looking forward to hearing how many lovely eggs you have    

Tanya - not long now until your scan    - hope you're not too nervous

Debs - wow, you have the patience of a saint! Congrats again. WN were lovely when we told them our news too which I was very touched by

Hi Myra - how are you? Not long now until you are off to Reprofit    

Hi Fingers - bbq sounds fun - bet you enjoyed playing with your nephew - good to get some practice in with clothes getting ruined...

SBF - sorry to hear that you are waiting for af - I would do a test as there have been a few natural miracles round these parts recently and even if it's negative it will bring af on.

Hi Jellybabe - hope all's well with you - are you on stimms now? 

Hi Emma - looking forward to hearing about your scan - I reckon one of each as well. Have fun shopping afterwards! 

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all doing. Everything fine with me - we had another scan last week and all as it should be. 10 weeks tomorrow    so next scan will be our nuchal in 2 weeks - please stay safe little one

xx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Its so great to keep reading about BFP, this really is the time of year to cycle so my fingers and toes are crossed   

Ali good luck for today, Dr Hall has done both of my EC's and i think she is great and Mr B is our consultant and i think he is great too, so your in very good hands.   .  My scans not til this afternoon, so won't see you, but hopefully will on Sat.

Hatster congratulations on your BFP     bet your on , keep us posted on your progress, cause you'll always be a woking girl 

Strabs congratulations on the safe arrival of you bouncing big baby!!  It made my eyes water just thinking about it, keep us updated 

Emma good luck for Saturday   , shame you can't make the meet, would of Been lovely to see you.

Monkey, good luck with your nuchal in couple of weeks time   

Tanya, hope your well looking forward to finally meeting you , good luck for weds, are you being scanned at Woking?  I'm in on Weds.

SBF an AF dance for you hun                

Jelly, hows the stimmimg going?  Good luck for EC   

Finfers, hope your well 

Crazy hows it going?  

Jules where are youuuuuuuuuuuuu?  We miss you  

Myra, how are you my darling?  Your treatment is coming up isn't it soon?

Hi to anyone I've missed 

Well I'm feeling dreadful , has a stinking migraine over weekend and now got flu or cold or something.  Will this affect my treatment?  In for scan today, weds, and Fri, Well back to be for me,

Love and Hugs Bali xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Afternoon All - sorry for being AWOL   Had loads on at work   and exercising like a lunatic  

Minxy - so sorry to hear your news   Hope you and DH are ok  

Elly and Chris - sorry to hear your news too   

I think I'm ok for the meet up on Saturday but will let you know later in the week.

I've tried to catch up on where everyone is in their cycles - apologies if I miss anyone - there's been so much news on here recently  

Ali - hope EC went well today         - Mr B is lovely and he came in to recovery to let me know how many eggs we got    

Bali - hope the scan went well and that you have lovely juicy follies growing         Hope you feel better soon  

Crazychick - how's it going with you? Are you on Stimms yet?        

Foxyloxy - good luck for your baseline scan        

Tanya - good luck for your scan        

Monkey - good luck with nuchal scan        

Congratulations to Hatster and Charlie's Mum - so happy for you both  

Strawbs - congratulations to you and DH on the birth of your son - wow made my eyes water when I read his weight  

Emma - wow 16 weeks - I'm also going for one of each - let us know after you scan - well after your shopping  

Jelly and Myra - great to hear from you both and good luck with your cycles. Jelly - say hi to ChelseaBun - is she back from Hawaii yet - lucky thing  

SBF - the   never comes when you want her too   here's an AF dance - hope it helps            

Fingers - good to hear that you are getting some practice in with your nephew   Your HR woman needs a slap  

Angie - if you're lurking - hope all is well with you  

Aneke - how you doing hun?  
     
 to DollyS, Sjx, Karen1975, Angel1980, Charlie1, Daisy 1974, Cartman, Tracy6, Soulcyster, Beanie, Minow, Gilly93, Hope Springs Eternal    

It's less than 8 weeks to my hols and I CAN'T WAIT!!!!! Hope you've all had a lovely Bank Holiday   DH and I have tidied the garden, I've done my exercise DVD and now I'm off for either a 5 mile walk or a little swim followed by a sauna and jacuzzi  

Love Jules x


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies Wow what a lovely day!
We went over to silvermere golf club for lunch with mt brother and his girlfriend, it was very nice 

Jules Good to see your okay, not long now till your hols.Sorry works been so busy 

Bali What time are you in on Wed?   I hope your feeling better and try not to worry the wk before I had the transfer I had the sickness bug and thought that would screw up everything but it didn't  Yes it will be good to meet up Sat

Emma Since everyone is having a guess I think it'll be boys   (I usually get it wrong!) Whatever the outcome I hope it all goes well 

Ali I hope it all went well earlier and you have some great eggs  

Money Good luck at your nuchal scan in two weeks   

Foxy and Crazychick I hope all is going well with you lovely ladies  

Right going to go and find out what the dog is up to as he's been quiet for awhile now  

Tanya xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies  

Now how did this possibly happen, I posted all of what seems five minutes ago and when I went on here tonight I couldn't find us   then got to the new page only to find we are already on page number 2!! Yikees I'm behind the times, no change there   

Well hope you've all had a fab long weekend? I think they should make bank holidays a weekly feature   but like all good things it must come to an end  

Tanya - best of luck with your scan on the 7th May, I wish you lots of      

Fingers - how you doing hun? Still elated no doubt  

Monkey - congrats on your scan and wishing you lots of luck for your next one     

Jules - great to hear from you again, we were all wondering where you were?! Your exercise regime leaves me feeling positively exhausted but so glad to hear you are still on a roll with it. 

SBF - great to hear from you too! Any more news on when you might start with the recipient? Hope that your AF arrives, here is a little dance to help      

Ali - hope today went well and really looking forward to hearing your news. Sending you a big  

Bali - hope you get better soon and this flu/cold passes. Also wishing you lots of luck with your EC    

Emma - as all the girls seem to have guessed two boys or one of each, I'm going to play devil's advocate   and guess      Anyhow wishing you lots of luck with the scan  

Crazychick, Karen - how you doing ladies? 

Aneke - thinking of you and hope you are OK? Sending you a big   and  

Charlie's mum - well done again for the BFP! Look forward to hearing how your first scan goes. Wishing you lots of luck     

Minxy - also thinking of you and hope you are OK?  

Well, just a quick update. The wicked witch   was due today (if she had been on schedule), as I am supposed to be going to WN for my baseline scan this Friday (9th May). Anyhow, surprise surprise the old bat hasn't reared her ugly head!!! I even have my white knickers on in anticipation   ........ I'm sure she does this on purpose!!

Anyhow, better go, have horrible last minute chores I've left! Dreading work tomorrow but that is a whole other subject which I won't start on tonight or you'll never shut me up  

Lots of love to you all

FoxyLoxy
XXX


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Well my progress scan went well, 10 follies so far and womb lining 9.9mm , so pleased with that, next scan tomorrow at 10:50, if anyones around 

Feeling a little better today, still sneezing and blowing the old nose, but head don't feel like its going to explode anymore .  Popping to see a friend today then resting this afternoon.

Jules glad your doing well hun, the weight must be falling off you.  Hope you can make Saturday, would be lovely to meet you 

Ali, hope yesterday went well, dying to hear your news hun   

Foxy, heres an AF dance for you               , hope it works, don't stress over it not coming.  I usually get my period 2 days before baseline scan and everything is normally fine.  This cycle AF didn't come, still went for scan as they say they like to make sure you got no cysts stopping your period.  I didn't, both ovary's were Shut down just had to wait for my period which came that night, so only a few days out from my schedule.   

Tanya what time is your scan? Good luck      What was silvermere like, keep meaning to go over, but never get round to it , bet that was nice overlooking the lake as the weather was great.

Hope everyone is OK,

Love and Hugs Bali xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Morning girls.....sorry i havent posted sooner but things didnt go wonderfully well yesterday. They only collected 3 eggs, 1 was mature and the other 2 a bit behind that one. They rang me in the afternoon to say they had injected 2 and they would call me in the morning. Well i have just had the call and 1 had fertilised, they said it is lookng good and is how it should be at this stage. I am booked in for ET tomorrow at 9.15 with Dr Hall who is lovely ( she did my EC). WN are calling me at 7.30 to let me know how our embryo is getting on. So i can relax a little bit but will be glad when its tucked up inside me.
Thanks again for all your positive thoughts and support.
Ok enough about me know.   
Bali...great news on your scan....10 follies is great. Think i will be gone b4 you arrive at WN so good luck   
Jules.......great to have you back.......how r your muscles   
Myra.....thanks for you good luck wishes    
Foxy......an AF dance for you             
Hope evryone else is A OK.......hope to see you Sat
Love Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ali - glad that you have a good looking embie. Stay       honey, sending you lots of dividing vibes and      for tomorrow


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ali - I only had one emby and she's currently screaming at me from her cot!!! Sending you lots of 

Deb


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Ali,

Stay positive, that little embie sounds good,     Good luck for tomorrow, Let us know, won't you, and hopefully see you on Saturday

Love Bali xx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Ali Praying your little one is a strong fighter     

Bali Well done you are doing great   I'm in at 3.40 tomorrow 

Deb Has it started to sink in? 

Hi everyone I'm on lunch so I can't stay, soo tired today!

Tanya xx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Good afternoon ladies what a beautiful day  

Had a really busy and constructive weekend, anyone would think i was preparing to nest  

A few hellos

Tanya - I am in at 1530 tomorrow so i guess i will see you in the waiting room and i know what you look like so i will keep an eye out for you 

Ali - massive dividing vibes coming your way. i am sure he is a fighter   

Charlies mum   amazing news congratulations

Fingers  

Jules   stimming very soon

Monkey - great news hang on in there  

bali - 10 follies and a nice thick lining sounds perfect  

Myra - lovely to see you - hope you are well?  

Foxy - good luck with the baseline on Friday hope the   has shown up

So i have my baseline at 1530 tomorrow AF showed up on Saturday and has now gone so hopefully all quiet down there. I guess i should start stimming on Thursday? All well in the crazychick house just want to get the party started  

Loads of   to you all


CC x


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Ali - thanks for the AF dance and wishing you the best of luck with your embie - please stay strong and positive       - it only takes one! 

Bali - thanks also for my AF dance - great news on your 10 follies that is fantastic! Also sending you lots of      

Tanya - best of luck with the scan tomorrow, sending you a big   and  

Crazychick - great to hear from you and glad that AF showed and you are doing well  

Jules - no doubt you are out somewhere tonight running several marathons and putting us all to shame   

Fingers - hope you and your beanie are doing well?

Hi to all the rest of you guys - SBF, Dolly, Monkey, Charlie's Mum, Aneke.

Well, no sign of   and was sorely tempted to test tonight but then realised there is absolutely no point as it will most definately be a big fat BFN, especially given that DH and I haven't   over this period so it would actually be IMPOSSIBLE    I phoned WN and they have said I still need to come in on Friday for baseline scan. Only problem is that I already booked the ET day off work (30th May) so it is going to get a bit tricky to start chopping and changing........this stupid bloody AF is making me angry   

Off to drown my sorrows with a fix of Eastenders and a naughty can of beer  

Love to you all 
FoxyLoxy XXXX


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh I'm so excited I've just seen that I've got 40 bubbles - YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE someone loves me


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

CC Thats good that we are in at the same time but I won't know what you look like, please say hi and good luck I hope you are all shut down with a nice thin lining.

Foxy I hope the witch shows up soon, enjoy your beer and have one for me


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Foxy I bumped you up to 77 good luck


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Tanya

I will have a white skirt on with pink flowers today so if you see me first  
My name is Kate BTW  

Have a good day everyone and Foxy hope AF comes soon


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hello 

Ali just want to wish you loads of luck         




tanya well done   what great news! hope your scan went well    


best of luck to all you wokies  

ttfn x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well girls...i can now say i am PUPO, I have a very nice looking 2 cell onboard, the embryologist and Dr Hall were very happy with it. So now its the dreaded 2ww. I test on May 21st which happens to be my brothers and my step daughters birthday so hope thats a good sign. Am off work till fri so taking it easy. Hope to c lots of you on Sat.
Bali,Tanya and Crazychick good luck with your scans today   
I am off to a friends now for lunch.
Thanks again for all your positive thoughts and prayers.
Love you all
Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Great news Ali and congrats on being PUPO -    

Tanya, Bali and Crazychick - loads of luck for your scan today    

Hi everyone else - hope you are enjoying the lovely weather

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ali


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just popped on to see how Ali got on - great news honey, sending you lots of                   

Tanya - can't wait to hear your news...

cc - hope your scan went well too    

Sorry no other personals at the moment - woke up with a massive migraine this morning and feel pretty lousy!!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

Ali Congrats on being pupo    

CC It was good speaking to you even if it was for five seconds 

Well we have a lovely little bean growing which is 5mm and has a heart beat so they have discharged me to the GP, I was hoping for another scan but they said we would have to get a referral from our GP and have to pay for it. So we are going to wait for our 12 week one, just so happy and relived our little one is doing fine   Stay safe little one  

Thank you for all messages xx

A very happy Tanya xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

That's great news Tanya - so pleased for you     and love your ticker!

xx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Yay Tanya   it was great to meet you too  - sorry got to shoot but wanted to make sure everything was ok at your scan


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Yeh Tanya!  Congrats on the scan  Does it feel real now?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

fantatic news Tanya  

xxx


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the messages been crying happy tears on and off all day. It is starting to feel more real now Debs but still very surreal


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi ladies

This is a quick one as we are going out. 

Tanya - many congrats on your news,   I'm so pleased for you.

Ali - sounds like a good strong one you've got so sending you lots of      and hope you won't go too   in the 2ww

Bali, Crazychick - hope you guys are coming on OK with your treatment?

Still no sign of   have resigned myself to the fact there isn't a lot I can do about it and will see what WN have to say on Friday at my scan! I just hope this doesn't delay things too much as it already feels as if I've waited 6 years for this next treatment to begin!

Well, sorry no time for more personals but as Arnie says 'I'll be back'   

Love to you all 
Foxyloxy xxxx  

P.S. Tanya many thanks for the bubbles and also to the anonymous others who have blown me some.....keep them coming, I need some luck


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

So glad everything went well for you, Ali  - how long before the 2ww drives you  ?!

   Tanya!  When will 12 week scan be?  I think you did say in your post, but I'm reading in a rush and so have not managed to absorb information properly! 

Still no AF - I caved and did 2 htps - what a mug I am, BFNs of course.  Called WN as this is day 42.  They are going to give me provera to start things off.  Why oh why did I have 3 cycles of almost exactly 28 days, and then   pootles off when I really need her?  

Love SBF xxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Ali, Congratulations on being PUPO, sounds like you have a beauty on board        , stick little one stick    

Tanya, fantastic news on the scan, well done girl .  Have they given you an EDD?    

Foxy, try not to worry, like i say the exact thing happened to me, and it only put me back a few days, stop stressing over it , or it will never come , hows the d/regging going, hope not too many nasty symptoms?

SBF, Like i said to Foxy, try not to stress over it hun, but glad WN are doing something about it 

Crazy, how did your scan go?

Hi to everyone else 

Scan was fine with me all on schedule, still 10 follies but growing nicely.  I'd rather all the energy went into growing these ones rather than having lots of little small ones that are no good at EC.  Next scan Friday.

Who's coming on Sat then?  Looking forward to meeting everyone, and seeing you again Ali . 

I'm off to have some acupuncture then out in garden to do my hanging baskets, as feeling a bit better now.

Have a nice day all love Bali xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies  

Well I'm officially 'working from home' today, yah right    who can possibly work in this weather!

Good news   finally reared her ugly head this morning, talk about in the nick of time. I'm off to WN tomorrow for my baseline scan at 3.30pm. I'm not sure if I will have a thin enough lining by then, given how late AF has been, but we'll see. I'm thinking positive    and praying I will be third time lucky   

Off out now to bask in the glorious sunshine.......just hope work doesn't call!!

Love Foxyloxy X


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hurrah for AF Foxy (who'd have though that was a good thing! ^idoit^ )

SBF - Hope you get things sorted soon. 

Bali - sending those follies some  vibes!

TanyaK -  Betcha haven't stopped smiling yet!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks girls for all you congrats wishes.....cant believe i got this far, so am sending my embie lots of sticky thoughts     I have a fab photo of it on my phone  
Have had a really relaxing last 2 days, Spent most of today in my friends garden, it was so hard not to tell her about tx but DH likes to keep it hush hush until we have some really special news to announce.
Tanya....great news on your scan bet you r on cloud 9, count down to 12 weeks now,it will wizz by. 
Bali.....glad your 10 follies are cooking nicely, good luck for your scan tomorrow.  
Foxy...great news on AF arriving good luck for your scan Fri   
Crazychck...hope all went ok with your scan   
Hope evryone else is enjoying this weather. They say its going to be even hotter at the weekend.
I am going to try really hard to come Sat but its DH birthday and i havent been out to get his pressies. Is it 2.00 we r meeting again and the pub was calledd ??
Love to you all
Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Ali The pub is the Boat house, good luck in the TWW  

Debs Very happy thanks, how are you feeling?

Foxy Fingers crossed your lining will be nice and thin  

SBF I hope the witch comes soon  I haven't got a date through for the 12 week scan yet, but I went to the GP today and asked for Frimley hospital. So hopefully we'll get a date through soon 

Bali Enjoy the hanging baskets  and good luck Fri for some nice juicy fat follies   My EDD is Dec 28th so I'm having a Christmas baby  

CC I hope you are all ready for stims  

Hi Fingers, Jules, Money and anyone I have missed  

Tanya xx

Look forward to meeting you all Sat xx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

I promise i will spend more time saying hellos on Friday  

Thanks for all your well wishes. The scan went fine everything is Q and i have just injected myself like an old pro 10 mins ago   so grow follies grow 

Alipali - great news on your two embies  

Foxy - bring out your nicest knickers it is bound to happen then - good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Tanya - Xmas baby have some of this    

The nurse did ask if i had had a lap done - this did get me worried as i have never been checked for endo although i have no signs for it. But why are the embies not implanting   i am hoping that i have just been unlucky as i dont want to travel to London every day to get a baby and pay so much  

loads of love to you all

CC x


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

to you, CC, sounds like you're having a bit of a downer atm?  Can you make it on Saturday for some non-electronic hugs and a good 'ole natter?  I'm sure WN would have told you if they thought there was a definate problem.  

So much looking forward to meeting you all.  Tried to book a haircut, but is all booked up and tried to book a leg wax but is also all booked up.  So the frizzy-haired, hairy-legged person will be me! 

Sounds like things are ticking along nicely for everyone - here's hoping it's a happy summer.  

Got to go and think of fun things for the kids to do after their SATs, poor lambs.  

Love SBF xxxx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi lovely ladies

Isn't it glorious weather, problem is I now don't want to go back to work tomorrow! Still haven't decided what I am going to do about that old problem (i.e. work) but am hoping some wonderful news via a pee stick in June will mean I don't have to think about it    

SBF - here is a little AF dance to help things along           

Tanya - wow what a wonderful present this Xmas a lovely little   or  who knows maybe it will even arrive on Xmas day  

Ali - how does it feel honey to be PUPO?? Not going  yet I hope?

Bali - how are things going? Sending you lots of     for your follies. Will you be at WN tomorrow, if so what time? I am going to be there at 3.30pm so would be great if you were too 

CC - you must be glad you are now stimming. I know it is not easy but try not to get down about the whole embryo implantation thingy. They do say that you have to give yourself at least 3 to 4 cycles to have a good chance of a pregnancy and unfortunately it is just a bit of a lottery as to whether you get the elusive BFP on the 1st, 2nd, 3rd or later goes. Just try and focus on this one and think positive       

Jules, Monkey, Dolly, Karen, Charlie's mum, Aneke - hope all you ladies are well?

Lots of love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick one from me...................

Ali - WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO PUPO lady   So happy for you. Come on little embie                      

Tanya - brilliant news on your scan - roll on to 12 weeks  

Bali - keep those follies cooking  

Crazychick - glad to hear you've moved on to stimms - sending you lots of         Lots of PMA missus  

SBF and Foxy - hang in their ladies   

Big Hello Alisha - your little one is gorgeous  

Fingers, Monkey, Charlie's Mum - hope you are all well and blooming  

I'm in for Saturday - found out today that DH is off to the US again on Saturday morning so I'm free  

Must go to bed - work is still a bl**dy nightmare - but did manage a swim tonight!!!

Love Jules x

PS Are we going to have a code to spot each other? Something orange   Fingers could we make you the point of call and if those who are coming email you then you could email your mobile number so that we all have at least one contact in case of need! Look my mother hen instinct is coming out again


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Good idea Jules -  if you are coming on Saturday ladies (or considering coming) pm me for my mobile number ................................... when you pm me, it might be as well to give me your mobile no so I know who is calling/texting me!!  

I don't have anything orange to wear, let me think on this one and get back to you!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

nobody has pm'd me - am I going to be a Billy no Mates?   

I think there should be

Me
Tanya
Jules 
SBF
Bali
Foxyloxy
Ali (poss)
Myra (poss)


Anybody else?


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Just a quickie  

Ali -               I have everything crossed for you that this is the one for you both

Tanya -   on seeing a strong little heartbeat   you must be on   so pleased for you

Bali - good luck with ec   

Jules - how you doing


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

Jelly good luck with the stims and I hope you get a great result    

Fingers I've sent you a PM 

Got to go as I'm on lunch, Dh has just gone to Dublin on a stag week end  It will all be very messy!
See you all tomorrow at two, looking forward to meeting you all. I'll try to pop on in the morning to tell you all what I'm wearing (but I think most of you have seen my pic?)

Tanya xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh good idea Tanya - I'll pop on too to tell you what I'm wearing - although I may still be deciding at 145   Coz I have this huge wardrobe to choose from and nothing fits   Have pm'd you back 

Jellybabe - good to see you, good luck with this tx       



Love Billy (1mate) x


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Fingers 

You forgot me   ..............

I've pm'd you, now just to try and decide what to wear to coordinate with your lovely orange outfit   

Love Foxyloxy
xxx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Sorry but not sure if I will be coming tomorrow as I am somewhat   at the moment and quite  

Just got back from my scan at WN and it is not good news   - I have two very large cysts, one 3cm and the other 2cm. I have never had cysts before so wasn't sure what to expect. Well after a long chat with the lovely Sue they have decided that I should continue with the Buserelin until next Wednesday to see if this helps to collapse the cysts. If they don't reduce in size or they find my body is producing estrogen (via a blood test on Wednesday) then it looks like I'll have to abandon this cycle altogether    I really wasn't expecting this today, as both my fresh IVF and first frozen transfer were fine in terms of DR. If the cycle has to be abandoned then I probably won't be able to cycle again until July/August given how long and irregular my cycles are   Just have to pray that Wednesday brings some good luck and a change of fortune     

Sorry for the me me post..........just a bit deflated! I'll see how I am tomorrow morning and I'll text you Fingers/Tanya to let you know what I'm doing.

Lots of love to you all
Foxyloxy XXX


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Awww Foxy - I'd say it's even more reason to come tomorrow     .     that by Wednesday the cysts has gone.. I think it was Ktx that had cysts whilst d/regging and she went on to have Maxwell...so stay positive hon...  

Still think about coming hon, I always find that talking it through with others who know what you are talking about helps....


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Foxy


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Foxy - please come along tomorrow - I know it's hard when things don't go as planned but these cysts do go away. Others have had them and been able to carry on. Hang in there - it's not over yet - PMA          

Off for my 5 mile walk now - I know it's a lovely Friday evening but my holiday will be here before I know it   Went swimming last night - that was a shock to the system  

Ali -                       Hope to meet you tomorrow  

Ta ta for now,

Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello ladies - still waiting on a couple of mobile no's!! Getting a nice little list now!!  

Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow, it's not to late to join us if you haven't added your name to the list before.... 

2pm at the Boat House pub at Chertsey Bridge!!! 

Can't think of anything nicer than spending time with FF's on a nice sunny afternoon by the river...


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Guys,  Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow.

Foxy, you gotta come hunny , please 

Catch you all later Love Bali xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Foxy    it would be great if u could make it tomorrow, i could give u a hug in person  
Looking forward to meeting you all.
I think its going to b a hot one
Love ali xxxxx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Foxy - I so hope that better news is just around the corner for you.  If you at all feel you can, do come along today so we can   in person! 

Will PM now, Fingers....

Love SBF xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

How exciting - going to be meeting you all today!! Thanks for all your pm's girls, hope I remembered to pm you back my mobile     

Once I get my backside into gear and get dressed, I will let you know what I am wearing!!


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

That's DH safely dispatched to Heathrow - let the party commence  

Still don't know what I'm wearing - now realised I don't possess anything orange either   - except my running shoes are orange and white   I know I'm a lunatic on exercise at the moment but running to Chertsey Bridge would certainly be taking things to the extreme  

I'm chilling in bed watching Soccer AM   DH not around to moan  

See all you lovelies later  

Jules x


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello Ladies  

Foxyfingers is back  

Thanks so much for all your hugs and well wishes. I've woken up feeling a lot more chilled and relaxed today and have decided I'm not going to let this thing beat me    so I'm coming to join you all at 2.00pm   

Haven't decided what to wear yet, it is still too early for me....... but I'll keep an eye on this site so I can get some clues as to what one of you guys will be wearing so I don't end up sitting with the wrong table    

Lots of love Foxyloxy
xxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm still not dressed, have been having a trying on session this morning but very little fits so I might be the naked, fat, spotty one in the corner!!   Am going to jump in shower and then make a decision, back soon.

Foxy - so glad you are coming  

I have a print out of an orange spot (don't ask!!), shall I take that and stick it on the table? 

So I think we'll be 

Tanya
Ali
Myra
Jules
SBF
Foxy
Me!
Bali


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Just a quick note to say have a lovely time today - sorry I won't be joining you this time but look forward to hearing all the gossip! 

Foxy - sorry to hear about your cysts but glad you are feeling better today

Ali - sending you loads of     

xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes Fingers - take the orange spot - all good vibes are required   Hope you manage to find something to wear   

I'm in and out of bed   Putting loads of washing in and taking them out   So I am doing something  

Set my alarm for 12.30 just in case I nod off  

DH has just boarded - now I have 10.5 hours of fretting until he lands safely - I'm a very nervous flier and this extends to DH when he has to fly   He loves it and doesn't know why I make such a fuss   But that's me and he'll have to live with it   

Are we sitting outside? If outside, anybody got any suntan lotion - preferably in an orange bottle  

See you later. I'm giving Myra a lift so I have a navigator  

Jules x


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

Good morning ladies

Foxy I'm sorry that they found the cycts but I hope they collapse and fast    So glad when I kept reading down and saw that you are coming!! 

Looking forward to meeting every one     

As for me I'm still in bed so Fingers you are one step ahead of me feeling a bit rough every time I attempt to get up, but I'll do it after this and eat some thing proper. My plan is to wear black cropped trousers, a white top and unfortunately black high heal shoes as the are my only black shoes apart from boots. Me thinks I need to go shopping   

I mentioned on a post about a week ago just before the boat house (next door to it) is a small indoor car park, so you pull down between the pub and the car park to get into it, if anyone has any problems and if they have my number feel free to ring me, for directions 

Tanya xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok finally I'm dressed, so you won't be subjected to me naked on this occasion!! 

I have a black t-shirt on, with a black skirt with coloured squares (blue, orange, purple - sounds lovely doesn't it!!) and most importantly purple flat shoes!!! There can't be too many people in the pub with purple shoes on!! I have light brown hair, just past shoulders and wear glasses.. if all else fails I'll put the orange spot on the table!! 

Oh and my name is Kerry so don't yell Fingers across the pub coz it'll make me look decidedly dodgy!!!   

Am logging off now. See you all there in a while..


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

I might just shout it anyway  only joking! Right gotta get dressed, see you ladies in a little while


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Have fun ladies - wish I was joining you. I expect to hear lots of gossip later


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Lovely to meet you all today and put some faces to names!! What a way to spend the afternoon - gabbing by the river on a sunny day.... 

Bali - good luck with EC       
Ali - stay positive, good luck for testing             
Foxy - hope the cysts have gone by Wednesday      , glad you are feeling more positive now.
Tanya - sorry you were feeling a bit rough today, hope it wears off soon. 
SBF - hope the ceremonial taking of the pill went well!!
Jules - keep up the good work with the exercise, you wear me out thinking about it!!
Myra - lovely to meet you at long last    

Those of you that missed it, we'll do it again soon...


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Kerry you beat me too it.   I will let u off as you are preggers  
Yes it was so lovely to meet you all and put faces to names. 
Sorry i had to shoot off, kiddies party was horrendous, hope the food was ok. I am now all glammed up waiting to go out again, i will be knackered, gonna treat myself to 1 glass of red wine tonight, this water lark is driving me up the wall.
Good luck bali for Monday...cant wait to hear how u got on  
Foxy...good luck with your scan
Jules....come on ARSENAL   
Tanya.....get some ginger nuts down ya  
Myra.....lovely to see ya   youmake me smile   
SBF......happy pill popping 
have a lovely rest of weekend girls
Love Ali xxxxxx
THE ONLY ONE WHO WORE ORANGE


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ali - I was proud of you wearing orange - I'm going to go out and buy an orange tent for me to wear at our next meet   Food was yummy thanks!! 
Enjoy your glass of red, ooohhhh I do miss a glass of red  

Left me blinking orange dot there - I'll have to print out another one for when we meet againa and any new people joining us!!


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm so glad you girls had a good time - sorry i couldnt be there but it was really too far for me to travel as i live over in the carrot crunching side of Hampshire  
Have a wonderful evening everyone

CC x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

It was so lovely to meet you all today, i know that i have met Jules, Ali and Bali before but it was so nice to see you all again, you all looked fab  

Fingers, you looked blooming and so nice to finally meet you after all this time   loved the scan piccies  

Tanya, what a cutie you are so sorry that you was feeling abit under the weather, but you still looked fab   also loved little blob piccie  

Foxy, so nice to meet you to and hope that all goes well with your next scan   also   that all is well with the cysts.

SBF, lovely to meet you to, you should be proud of what you are doing with your eggsharing, happy pill taking   not long to go until you get going  

Jules, thanks for the lift hun, looking as lovely as ever  

Bali, goodluck for Monday hun, i will be thinking of you and praying that you have loads of lovely eggs  

and my dear Ali. keeping everything crossed hun, you look so relaxed and wonderful,   that this is the one hun, luv ya loads


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Helllooooooo again 

well what a lovely afternoon, sitting by the river chatting to you all, even though i only had water to drink .

Fingers it was so nice to finally meet you, and loved the scan pictures, the pregnancy is suiting you 

Ali, good to see you again, and heaps of luck for 21st           I think this is the one you know.  Your little embie looked great 

Myra, good to chat today, you are looking great , even though the smell of your wine was driving me crazy, next to my water.  God what i could do with a nice glass of vino.  Hope you can get cycling again soon  .  You do make me smile 

Tanya, was great to meet you too, just so sorry you weren't feeling to good.  Keep some ginger biscuits with you always .  Great to see your blob .

Foxy, was lovely chatting to you, hope your scan goes well on Wednesday, I'll look out for you    and hope you got home safely.

Jules, how lovely to finally meet you too.  I feel like I've known you for ages, and you are just like i imagined .  Keep up with the good work on loosing weight.

SBF, great to meet you too.  I also think its wonderful that your prepared to share your eggies, hoping it all goes well    

Well look forward to the next, we should do this more regular 

Take care and thank you for the little cheer i got when leaving the ladies .  I've done my trigger shot, (forgot how much that hurts), watered the garden, so now chilling out,

Love and Hugs Bali xx


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello All,

Its been long since I posted, I was waiting for my cycle to start. Today I started with buserelin, base line scan is on 26th. Hello Bali, Myra, CrazyChick, FoxyLoxy, AliPali, FingersCrossed, Charlies-mum , SBF, Jules, Smallbutfiesty, Monkey2008 and TanyaK and to all whom I have missed by chance   - good luck to all  you ladies     . 

I would have loved to join today's Woking ladies union, but got late in login... 

Love 
Dolly


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

Bali Well done on the shot  good luck hun  

Ali It's a shame about the kiddies party! Enjoy tonight xx

Myra It was good to meet you! You are very funny  Good luck for when you start again and hopefully you'll pop in more 

Fingers It was lovely meeting up, thanks for the advice 

Foxy Good luck for next week I truly hope you can carry on this cycle    

SBF I hope the pill popping goes well   

Jules Hope time goes quick till DH comes back xx

Good luck Dolly with this TX  

CC I hope stims  are going well  

Have a nice Sunday and I'll speak to you all soon xx

Tanya xx


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Tanya. Sorry to hear that you are not feeling good these days  , good luck to you and be happy  . 

Dolly


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi ladies 

It was great to meet you all today at long last and finally put a name to a face! I don't think we could have picked a better day weather wise!

Fingers - so pleased for you that you got there after all this time, it was lovely to meet you and see the 12 week scan (I can't get over how beautifully formed they are by then)!

Tanya - lovely to meet you too and I really hope the next few weeks go well. Let us know when your 12 week scan date is and sending you lots of       for that. Hope you also feel better soon. 

Ali - it was great to meet you though a pity I never got to sit next to you and have more of a natter, maybe next time? Sending you lots of     and     that your little embie turns into a wonderful BFP.......I have a good feeling about this one  

Myra - you'll have to come on here more often to give us all a laugh and raise our spirits, you certainly made me giggle with your wicked sense of humour    and glad to see you were as naughty as me with the wine   

Bali - great to chat to you today. Not long now till EC on Monday, make sure you take it easy over the next few days and put your feet up! Hope I get to see you on Wednesday for a brief natter before your ET. What time are you coming in? 

Jules - lovely to meet you too. I don't think you need to loose any weight, you looked very slim to me   but hope you get to your goal before your hols.

SBF - thanks for the warm welcome. I hope the pill popping goes OK and that it won't be long before you are on here telling us how EC and ET has gone! What you are doing is a wonderful thing  

CC - pity you couldn't join us today but I understand with your journey, maybe next time?

Dolly - nice to hear from you again. I hope this transfer goes well, sending you     

Well off to bed now, hope tomorrow is as gloriously hot as today. Take care ladies.

Lots of Love
Foxyloxy xxxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh what a lovely way to spend a Saturday afternoon   Really great to finally meet you all and see you again Myra   Kept my mind of DH over the atlantic  

Ali - well done on wearing orange   I'm going for the underdogs tomorrow - come on the blackcats   Enjoy your little glass of vino and red is good for you          

Myra - please post more often - you're still a Woking girlie   and yes since we live round the corner from each other - we must meet more when our DH's are away  

Bali - yay trigger shot done   hope DH give you a round of applause when you had done it   Yes - I feel like I've known you forever too   Good luck for Monday and keep us posted  

Tanya - you poor thing today - but what a trooper for rising above it and hope you're feeling a bit better now   and can't wait to see your 12w scan pic  

Fingers - thank you for finally getting us together and it was lovely to meet you   Fab 12w scan pic   Hope the hearing is back to normal  

SBF - woohoo - pill popping started - one more step until you get on this roller coaster  Hope you've had your "I'd do Anything" fix  

Foxy - pleased to see that you are more positive   Good luck for the scan on Wednesday        

For the ladies that were unable to make it - you have to make the next one  

Well DH is safely in the US - only 7 sleeps until he's home again  

Well after dropping Myra off i went off to Sainsbury's to do a healthy shop for the week - at least I bought all the stuff that I like and DH moans about   Had a day off exercise today so will be up early tomorrow to go to water aerobics at the gym  

Have a good Sunday everyone.

Love Jules x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

I take it you're all enjoying the lovely sunshine  

I've got the AF from hell today   Been lying on the sofa most of the day in pain   But I'm going to move myself and go for a walk to see if that helps take my mind off it  

Bali - hope all goes well in the morning and lots of good luck for your follies          

Ali - PUPO lady                      At least it was only 1-0 a very respectable score   

Hello everyone  

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Jules - sorry you are suffering - nothing worse than horrid AF from hell on a day like today it just makes you feel awful. Hope the walk helps       

Bali - good luck for tomorrow honey, will be thinking of you and hoping you get a lovely crop of eggies....                                    

Ali - sending you lots of            

Tanya - hooe you are feeling less ropey today   

Love to everyone else, off to help DH wash the cars ( well to direct him to the bits he's missed   )


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

Jules I hope the pains go quickly  

Fingers Do you mind not calling me a hoe!    Feeling a bit better thanks  

Hopefully everyone is enjoying this lovely weekend before work again tomorrow 

Tanya xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Jules  hope you are feelign better hun.

Sounds liek you lot had a WONDERFUL meet yesterday - wish I can come. Next time!!!!!

Beautiful weather today. Have been out in the garden under the gazebo all day - bliss 
Have an emergency scan tomorrow so trying hard not to panic (failing miserably mind). The worry never stops 

Any I can smell lasagne cooking so best nip off.
Deb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh no - Tanya I thought oh my god what's she talking about, have I upset Tanya?? We were only saying yesterday how easily the written word can be misconstrued and this proves it!! So sorry, it was a genuine spelling mistake!!  

Debs - definitely we want you to come next time. Just read a couple of your recent posts, wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow. I had some heavy brown stuff at about 5.5 weeks and panicked like mad, I won't tell you not to worry because it's easier said than done but I really hope that all is OK with your miracle


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Well what a fantastic weekend, I don't think I can face work tomorrow if it's like this    it's not fair!

Tanya - hope you are feeling better HONEY (I thought I'd spell it out in big in case I wrote hoe,    

Fingers - I like your style telling DH the bits he has missed, we sound very alike you and I   

Jules - sorry to hear about the really bad AF hope this helps   

Bali - best of luck for tomorrow, sending you lots of        and look forward to seeing you on Wednesday at WN.

Ali - how you doing chuck? Hope the little embie is snuggling in nicely  

Charlie's mum - sorry to read your post, I hope that it goes OK tomorrow and that this is just a scare. Sending you a big   and  

SBF - hope you are OK   , you've been very quiet. 

Myra - are you lurking on here 

Well off to enjoy what's left of the weekend. I so enjoyed our meet up on Saturday and hope we can meet again soon.

Lots of love Foxyloxy
xxxxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for all your well wishes girls,  had a lovely day in the garden, enjoying the weather   All set for tomorrow, so nil by mouth by midnight .

Debs hope all is well at the scan tomorrow      

Tanya, fancy being called a hoe , are you feeling any better?

Foxy, hope work is OK tomorrow, have you got the whole day off on Wednesday?
    for your scan, hope those cysts don't cause a problem .  Were you pleased you came yesterday afterall?

Kerri, well done on the car washing directing, just the sort of thing i would do 

Ali         

Jules, sorry sorry to hear you've got a nasty AF , take it easy  

SBF you are very quiet 

Myra   Hope your OK misses

Hi to everyone else, I'll try and post tomorrow, goodnight 

Love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Feel much better after my one and a half hour walk   

Debs - hope all is well tomorrow               

Bali - just sending you more good luck wishes for tomorrow        

 everyone  

Love Jules x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just wanted to wish Bali Good Luck for today 

 to all
Deb


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

[fly]  Good luck Bali for Egg Collection [/fly]


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Bali...hope all is goin well. You should be out by now munching on your £5000 sandwich.    
Tanya........how ya feelin 
Debs....hope your scan goes well today ,will be thinking of you lots   
Jules.......the best team one LOL    I am so glad Chelsea didnt win the league   . Hope your feelin better after nasty AF.
Emma....fantastic scan pics, will you have another one done at 22 weeks??
Foxy....will b thinking of you WED  
Kerry....glad to here you were only directing 
SBF.......how r u?
Myra....is DH back yet, it was nice to have my DH back Sunday, although he did spend all afternoon watchin the footie then he fell asleep.   

Thanks for all your baby dust, I am back at work today so hope that will keep my mind of you know wot!!!
I am sure by the weekend i will b going mental
    to you all    Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

[fly] Good luck Ali [/fly]

Ali have another scan in 3wks (anomoly ) then will have a proper full scale 4d scan at 26wks then more nhs scans from 28wks onwards


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey - dropping down the page at a rate of knots here!!

Bali - hope you are back home now and being looked after   

Debs - hope all went OK this morning       

Well DH got fed up with me directing the car washing so told me to s*d off!!   Charming way to talk to your wife!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Its not good news. Whilst there was a sack and yolk, there was no sign of a fetus and the sac was misshappen as if colapsing. Its looking very like I am waiting to miscarry.
We are gutted 

Back for another scan next wednesday to confirm things have gone, otherwise it will be medical intervention.

Thanks for all the good wishes.
Deb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Deb       There is nothing I can say to make you feel better honey but I'm thinking of you and DH


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Debs

I'm so very sorry to hear your news today, it has really brought tears to my eyes. I know that this is probably the last thing you want to hear right now but I am sure you will be pregnant again and that things will work out fine next time round. Please take good care of yourself. Thinking of you and DH        

Love Chantal 
xxxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

HI Girls,

Debs I'm so so sorry for you both     

I'm well just a bit sore, Dr Hall collected 8 eggies, all look fine for injecting, so fingers crossed til tomorrow.  Got back from clinic with stinking headache but we both went for a snooze and feel much better.  Ali i think it is the shock of the £5000 sandwich .  Thanks for all your well wishes.

Love Bali xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Debs     so sorry to read your news and know how hard it is  . Try to stay strong and take care of each other  

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bali -                                  Sending lots of good wishes your way hon, 8 eggies is great, good luck for the phone call tomorrow


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Bali - Sending you lots of  and my  for this month (keeping some of next months for myself  ) Well done!

Deb


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Bali - well done on 8 lovely eggs for injecting   Sending lots of         for 8 lovely embies tomorrow  

Ali - whatever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   But I'm with you and so glad Chelsea didn't win it   Glad to hear you're back at work and trying to take your mind off your 2ww and not going too . Lots more         coming your way  

At WN tomorrow morning at 8 as they are doing my FSH etc as AF arrived 5 days early and I didn't have my blood form from my GP   and I'm away when I have the next 2 AF's in June and July. But at least it will be done and I can get started again soooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  

Back later - off for my weigh in  

Love Jules x


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi ladies

Bali - so pleased to hear your news, 8 is fantastic and really hope all goes well for the call tomorrow. Sending you lots of        

Ali - how are you? Hopefully work is preventing you from going   here is some more fairy dust to help bring along a nice BFP 

Not a lot to report here just waiting for Wednesday and trying to stay positive   

Hello all the other lovely ladies, hope your Monday wasn't too bad  

Love Foxyloxy
xxxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well done Bali....8 eggs thats fab news, good luck with the call tomorrow    
Debs....i am so sorry to read your news, thinking of you and DH   
 Fingers, Foxy, SBF, Myra,Tanya,Jules and all you other Woking lovelies
It was a bit of a shock going back to work today, but i took it easy.
Catch up real soon
XXXX


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY 10lbs lost in 5 weeks - I'm chuffed to bits!!!!!!!!!!! Going to try and get another stone off before my hols     Then we have a big family party at DH's auntie's in August so need to keep it going until then   I'm staying out of everyones way until August and then I'll make my grand entrance   Yeah right - bet they don't bl**dy notice  

I'm watching last weeks Desperate Housewives and then I'm off to bed  

Night night,

Love Jules x 

Oh forgot to say         for Bali's embies


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bali - hope you've had 'the' call by now and some lovely juicy embies are getting themselves ready to be placed back and snuggle down for the next 9 months             

Jules - 10lb in 5 weeks is fab - well done you!!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

where is everyone? saving us from page 2 !!! 

Bali - hope the call went well this morning, look forward to hearing your news later.


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm here  

What a beautiful day 

Time for some hellos - so pleased everyone had such a good day at Chertsey. So i have only 'met' Tanya but do intend to meet more of you next time

Firstly Charlies Mum - i am so sorry it is always so unfair to be knocked back like that after such excitement . Take care of yourself  

Fingers - struggling to keep up wiuth all the posts esp the 'buddy' post i am lost there are so many girls there inc Foxy so at least i 'know' someone. Normally it is my husband telling me i have missed bits whilst cleaning the car - you go girl  

Foxy - good luck with scan tomorrow. I wont be able to get on the puter till 6ish but will post my update then and check on your too   

Jules - 10lbs in 5 weeks thats amazing. congratulations. If they miss your grand entrance up August i would suggest some of this    

Tanya - hope you are ok?  

Alipali - taking it easy i hope at work? When is test date?

Bali -   - any update on your 8 eggs? What DT has been chosen for you?

SBF - where are you? I hope you are ok?

So just waiting for my first follie scan tomorrow. i have been on 225 of menopur so hopefully more follicles will appear this time round?

Loads of   to you all

CC x


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello Ladies

CC - hello there , wishing you best of luck for your scan tomorrow      - it's also great seeing you on the april/may maybe babies, nice to know I've got a friend there too     

Bali - hope all went well today and looking forward to your news!

Tanya - hope you are OK and feeling better  

Fingers - are you still instructing DH or has he disappeared   

Jules - wow what a loss, that is fantastic   hopefully your 'grand' entrance is getting nearer

SBF - where are you  

Ali - are you OK honey? Not going too   I hope! Take it easy at work, this is more important  

Well, am anxiously awaiting my scan tomorrow and nail biting in the process.......at this rate I won't have any fingers left by the time they are ready to thaw my 6 embies.......I hope you girls will be able to keep me calm in those dreaded three days from thaw to transfer   

Lots of love Foxyloxy
xxxxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Girls 

great news from us, we now have 8 embies , can't believe it, they all fertilised , so we are very happy, so in for ET tomorrow at 9.30.

CC & Foxy, what time are you both in tomorrow?

Hi to everyone else  and lots of              for us all,

Love and Hugs Bali xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Bali - wow that is absolutely fantastic news  . I've been thinking of you today and am so pleased for you. They should be able to pick two beauties from that! I've also pm'd you about tomorrow at WN. 

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Debs    i am so sorry for you dh and Amy hun, thinking of you all

Luv Myra xxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Bali, fab news hun from the love lab, just wanted to wish you loads of luck and hugs for tomorrow, well done you    

Ali, hope you are doing well hun, Mrs Pupo    luv ya xxxxxxxx

Hi to everyone else, Fingers, Foxy, Tanya, Julesx, SBF, hope you are well, goodluck to the girls having scans this week   

Luv Myra xxxx Sorry a flying visit, will post more i promise


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

And Emma, if you browse by hun, well done    great scan piccies


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bali - 8 embies - well done you!!! Good luck for ET       

Foxy - hope the scan goes OK and that the pesky cysts have gone    

Crazychick - I always got lost on cycle buddies thread as they move so fast!! Good luck for your scan, hoping for a good number of follies from you     

Myra - lovely to see you post   Stick around   

Ali - half way through the 2ww now, hope you aren't going too potty!!      

Just had my parents over for a BBQ - left DH downstairs cleaning the BBQ


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Bali - well done on your 8 lovely embies - I sent them some         when I was in for my blood test this morning   It must have rubbed off as my FSH came back at 7.6 which we're thrilled about and only slightly up on last years   Good luck for ET in the morning and         for some frosties         

Foxy -         for your scan tomorrow  

CC - good luck for your first follies scan - hope they're all growing nicely         milk water milk water milk water............................... visit to the loo   

AliPali - hope you are still taking it easy missus         Hope you're not going toooooo  

Myra - you're back     bet you're glad to have DH home  

Tanya - how you feeling hun?  

Fingers - oooohhhhhhh I hate the clean up after a BBQ - how do you get your DH to do it - I need tips as it's always me who has to do it and I don't eat meat   

SBF - are you ok?  

Debs - hope you're ok  

Been round to a friends for a healthy dinner and no alcohol as I was driving  . Had a lovely girlie gossip   Oh no I'm watching Sex in the City and they are going on about Krispy Kreme doughnuts - that's torture  

 everyone  

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Good luck this morning Bali       

Jules - great news on your FSH result    I bribe DH into cleaning the BBQ!! Can't believe you and up doing it even as a veggie - wouldn't have that   Do you wnat me to come round and sort DH out


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Good luck Bali 

Jules - I agree talking about Krispy Kreme Doughnuts is just not fair  

 to everyone.

Well nothing happening here. Sods law since the scan I've had no bleeding at all  
A couple of people have sent me 'good news' stories (you know the sort - impossible but it happened to a friend of a friend of mine...) and now my brain is going backflips. Idiot that I am I keep thinking it is all a big mistake. Stupid stupid stupid


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Charlies-mum - so sorry to read your news and sorry that your mind is now going into overdrive.  If there is a glimmer hope we do cling to it and I   that yours does turn out to be one of those good news stories.

Bali - well done hun on EC and    for ET today.

Ali - hope the next 7 days go by quickly and you get your much deserved BFP   

Jules - wow on the weightloss.  I am trying to get back to my pre-treatment weight as I feel like a lump of lard.

Myra - hi there.  Hope you are well.

Monkey - glad to see that things are progressing well for you.

Had a fab holiday and feel really relaxed and have decided against cycling for a couple of months as I really want to enjoy some "me" time as I have put so much on hold for the last year.  

Take care and hello to everyone else and will stop by from time to time to see how you are all doing.

Debs


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bali has asked me to let you guys know that she has a lovely 2 cell and a lovely 3 cell back on board but no frosties - well done on being PUPO Bali - sending you lots of


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

Debs I'm am sorry to hear your news    take it easy 

Bali Congrats on being PUPO  

Ali   

Fingers Lucky I don't offend easy  

I hope you all are doing ok and I'll catch up at the wk end if not before xx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Yay Bali is PUPO       

sorry dashing in again but promise will be back tomorrow  

I had my first scan and the good news is that my lning is 9.5 after 6 days of stimming - it was this thickness at EC last time  

However the xtra meds are not increasing the follies and i have 9 - 4 on the right and 5 on the left from 8mm- 11mm so i am not expecting anymore than last time which was 8 eggs collected. I am still on my whey protein powder and will drink it by the gallon now. I am not upset just thought i would get more IYSWIM. They seem happy though as it is quality rather than quantity.... is it wrong to want more?  

Take care ladies

Back for a scan at 1400 Friday - will i see anyone?

CC x


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

So very sorry, Deb, hope you're bearing up.    and hope to give you a real one next time there's a meet. 

Hello everyone else - sorry I disappeared for a bit, no excuse other than complete lack of personal organisation leading to chaos in educational environment (translation - I lost my school bag, containing my whole brain in paper form, complete disaster.  Found it in a big box of Lego!!!)

Bali - 2WW,   hurrah!  Hope you're looking after yourself.       

Foxy - hope the scan is a good one.  

CC - I'm in Hampshire too - where are you?  It's never wrong to want more - we all want the best chance there is.  High quality follies is good news though!

AliPali - I have no orange!  Lovely to meet you. 

Myra - hope your Czech plans are coming on.

Tanya - hope you're getting over the ickies. 

Fingers - well done for arranging a lovely meet.    

Jules - wow, the amazing shrinking woman! 

Ta ta for now

SBF xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Just a quick one to let you know my news! Had scan at 8.30am today and thankfully one of my two cysts had disappeared   the other one had shrinked slightly so they took a blood test and said they would get back to me. Well at 5 to 5 today, after a whole day at work spent plopping   they told me that the estrogen was low enough to go ahead........so I'm back on the FET and hopefully only about a week behind schedule YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEE  

Bali - congrats girl on being PUPO  

Ali - lots of      

CC - I think it is normal to want lots but it really is quality over quantity (I am only now starting to realised that the hard way)! Anyhow it looks like you have a fab number, so best of luck    

Jules - glad you also enjoy sex and the city, I love it   

SBF - great to hear from you  

Tanya - hope you and little beanie are doing well?  

Fingers - your DH and mine share a lot in common, it's called a nagging / organising wife    

Myra - hope you are OK and not long now till you start in Czech?

Well, that's all my news for now. Take care lovely WN ladies!

Foxyloxy
xxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

foxy - so pleased, been waiting to see your news all day... me, nagging wife, never - what gave you that idea!!! I'm even letting him watch the footie on the main telly tonight ( only because there is nothing on I want to watch!!)     

Girls - it is definitely quality over quantity, I really only had 2 suitable out of 7 fertilised and look at me now, stay positive           

Ali/Bali - if you're lurking


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Fingers

Thanks for thinking of me  

My DH is now also watching the telly but only because it is Doctor Who (which he taped) and I can't stand it     so I've granted him an hour on there will I catch up with FF  

How much longer have you got left at work? Are you counting down the days I wonder  

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh Foxy don't, I have weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks left at work as I plan to work as near as possible, I imagine the earliest I would leave is 36 weeks, so 21 weeks and counting, it seems like forever (particularly after the day from hell today!!) Yes I'm counting down!!  

Anyway am off for my beauty sleep - much needed at mo!!  Just tomorrow to get through and I have then taken Friday off work so I get a long weekend.. can't wait - no plans, just a long lazy weekend....


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Congrats Bali for being PUPO     

Thanks foxy for you wishes, pleased to hear that your cysts have disappeared, am sure everything will go great, Good luck to you   .  

Hi Fingers, good to see you happy, wish you all the best  

Ali lots of good luck   

and hello everyone  

Dolly


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

i better be quick b4 we slip off page 1

Big congrats to Bali my fellow PUPO girl.......well done hope you are taking it easy    
Foxy........great news from you too........count down to your FET   
Crazychick.......sounds like they will get lots of nice juicy eggies from all those follies   
Debs.....thinking of you lots     
Jules......i just LOVE crispy cremes....i could eat 4 right now....but your not allowed any r u Miss Fitness Queen   
Chelsea....glad you had a fab holiday, we took 8 months time out, make the most of it hun and enjoy life .....its all going to change when you have kids   
Fingers and Tanya...hope you r both doing ok  
SBF...glad you found you bag, i bet one of the kids hid it   
Myra......thanks hun   
Gill....i know you will b reading this so    for you tooooooo
Dolly.......hope all is ok with you 

Now who have i forgotten    lots of    to you all
I cant believe i have got through the first week unscathed. I know by Monday i will be going stir crazy.......bring on the symptom spotting and knicker checkin    
Thanks again for all you good luck wishes.
Love Ali xxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ali - sending you lots of          well done on getting through the 1st week, roll on 21st!! 

Bali - lots of       to you too!!

Gill - if you are reading this, miss you    Hope you are OK hon  

Jules - step away from the doughnuts    

Hi SBF, CC, Foxy. Tanya, Dolly, Myra, Karen, Deb, Chelsea


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

So glad things are sorting themselves out, Foxy - must have been the psychological impact of having such a nice Saturday afternoon!  

Best love all round - 'scuse the brief message, will post properly over the weekend.  

SBF. xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

*Waiting to start *   
DollyS - starting April/May
Sjx - starting again April/May
Angel1980 
Charlies-Mum   
Charlie1 - start d/regs on 7th March - update please!!
Julesx - getting seriously fit!! start again July
Angie - taking a break
Myra - starting again in summer at Reprofit - Czech Republic
Anekeuk

*Clomid*
Daisy 1974 - update please!!!

*D/Regging*   
smallbutfiesty on pill to regulate with recipient
Cartman started Buserelin on 5th April - update please!! 
Crazychick - starts d/regging 22nd April - EC 21st May
Foxyloxy - starting d/regging for FET 24April - ET 30 May
Karen1975 - FET April/May

*PUPO*     
Ali Pali - test date 21st May
Bali - test date 29th May?

*Waiting for 1st scan*   

*Congratulations*     
Soulcyster - EDD 10th October
Gilly93 - EDD 20th October
Hope SpringsEternal - It's Twins!! EDD?
Fingers - EDD 7th November - next scan 10th July
Monkey2008 - Natural BFP!!! - next scan 19th May- EDD 2Dec
Tanya - EDD 28Dec - next scan?

AS ALWAYS LET ME KNOW IF I HAVE ANYTHING WRONG!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thought I'd post an updated list as haven't managed to do so for a while. Am off work today ( thank god - need a long weekend to get over this week!!), off to docs shortly about my ear as still can't hear and getting fed up of saying pardon every 5 minutes!!    
As always let me know if anything on the list is incorrect..


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello my lovely Wokies   

I was indeed having a little nose this morning and thought it only polite to pop on to say hi!

Ive missed too much to mention everyone personally so will send      and   to all you special ladies!

Ali thanks so much for your love & friendship, I have everything crossed for you  

Bali   I so hope its your turn hun, I really really do!

Fingers- you clever lady, well done you  wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy!

Myra  for you!

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Morning all

Well not much going on here. Have a nother scan on Tuesday to find out what is going on. Feeling sick but still spotting and getting cramps so who knows.... 

Stuck in the office and trying hard to keep up with the work avoidance


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Gill - lovely to 'see' you - am hoping for the same outcome for you honey, miss seing you around, pop by and see us now and then    

Debs - sorry you are having to go through this waiting and not knowing, has your scan been brought forward, I am      that you get better news


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Scan is Tuesday. My emotions are all over the place at the moment. Just wish someone could say for definate. Roll on scan so at worst its all over


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Debs    I hope that the time till Tues goes quickly for you


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Debs


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Afternoon ladies

Gill - i am not sure we have met before? but wanted to say   back

Dolly  

fingers - hope you are glowing  

Tanya - hope you are feeling ok?  

foxy - have you had another scan yet Foxy?  

jules -   not sure there will be any of you left the amount of weight you are losing  

Bali - hope you are holding up Bali  

SBF - looking forward to hearing your update  

Alipali - not long to go Mrs Pupo  

Charlies mum - i am so sorry you have to wait for that information to be confirmed   please take care of yourself  

Just been for my 2nd scan after stimming for 8 days and the news is not great but not bad either  

4 follicles on right - 10,12,12,12
7 follicles on left - 8,8,8,9,9,10,13

They are not as big as they are meant to be at this stage so they have increased my meds ( more money) but the good news is the lining is 10mm and it was 9.5 at EC last time so there is an improvement there.

It is looking more likely that EC is going to be put off till Friday rather than wednesday - so i will have a 3DT rather than a 2DT but ET might be on BH so i am off work  shame as they would have given me the day anyway  

Ann was lovely and i wont find out till 10am on Monday as to what the plan will be, the 300 of menopur may mean that i catch up by monday but who knows. i may even get a few more follicles although i am feeling very tender already.

So fatten up follicle vibes needed please  

Take care everyone and sorry if i have missed some

CC x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY DH is in flight and on his way home   Arrives Heathrow at 10.30am   Can't wait to see him   . 

Sorry for being a bit AWOL - not a good week for me   It's 3 years since my Mum died suddenly and its hit me quite hard -probably because DH was away   . Had to take a couple of days off work as I was just being useless but I've had 2 days at home and feel much better   Can't believe spring cleaning my house has actually helped   

Anyway, on to more positive things  

Bali - Missus PUPO - so pleased to hear you have 2 lovely embies on board  

Ali - how you doing chuck? Not going too   yet.

Ali and Bali -                             

Crazychick - those follies are fab and fantastic lining   Don't worry about stimming for another 2 days - it will be worth it        

SBF - welcome back and so pleased to meet you last week   So glad you found your bag - I'm with Ali - bet the kids hid it  

Foxy - yeah back on track   - see coming to the meet on Saturday did the trick - all that positive energy was bound to rub off         

Tanya - how you doing? Have some ginger nuts or cream crackers with you at all times   You may have felt cr*p on Saturday but you looked fab   Take care hun  

Fingers - I love my new quote on your list - you could add - "she's barking mad"   When's our next meet - miss social secretary  

Dolly - how you doing?  

Myra - have you got a start date yet?  

Chelsea - hello stranger   how was your holiday in HAWAII? Soooooooooooooooo jealous  

Gilly - don't be a stranger - post more   

Debs - so sorry that you are going through this. Take care hun  

 everyone   

Love Jules x


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Morgin (this is how one of my kids greets me every day!)

 I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday, Debs. 

  must have been even harder with your DH away Jules.  Only 2 and a half hours to go now!

All OK on the 2WW, Ali and Bali?  

CC - fattten up follies vibes at'cha     

Foxy - What's your next step?

You OK, Dolly?

Fingers - hope the doc sorts out your hearing, although it must be useful to have the 'sorry I didn't hear you' excuse for your MIL etc...

Hope you're doing fine, Tanya. 

 Myya, Chelsea, Gilly, and anyone I've missed. 

Have a super day one and all, 

Love SBF xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning all

Jules - glad DH is on his way - you are prob leaving shortly to pick him up, give him a hug from us  Sorry to hear it's been a tough week for you, sending you lots of      I thought you might like the new comment  !! I have no idea about the next meet... how about end of June - 21st or 28th - lets have a vote!!

*21st June*
Fingers

*28th June*
Fingers

Cut and paste and add your name if you can do these dates!!
-------------
SBF - doc gave me some ear drops but I still can't hear yet!!! I don't have a MIL anymore but the "I'm sorry I didn't hear you" works a treat with the boss!! 

CC - that's a great number of follies and the Menopur increase will make them grow. Let us know what happens on Monday. Here's a follie growing dance for you            

Ali and Bali -              

Tanya - how you doing hun? Have you heard from Frimley yet?

Foxy - let me know if you know your revised dates as yet?

Myra -    

Anyway must go get dressed as meeting a lovely WN friend for coffee/water  I really must buy something orange to wear although it won't suit my complexion 

Off out later with my best friend and her 3.5 year old, we are taking him for Pizza!! If I don't get back on later - have a good weekend all!!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

Hello 

Jules DH should be back  

Fingers Enjoy your water/coffee date 

SBF Hows the pill going?

Foxy So glad that you are carrying on, good luck for starting D/R  

CC They sound great and hopefully with your drugs increased they will get nice and fat                  

Myra I hope you get started soon     

Chelsea Good to hear from you again, enjoy some time with DH and I hope you'll be coming on telling us you have a natural miracle  

Bali Hope you are taking it easy hun    

Ali When you test? Are you starting to go crazy yet     

Good luck to you both      

I can't do either date as I'm in Rome for a long wk end for the 21 and then over to Ireland for my sister's baby's Christening for the 28th  

Where has all the sun gone??

Tanya  xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy DH is back   Got him home, had a cup of tea, had some    He's now having a little sleep and I'm watching the FA Cup Final   Should really be going for my walk but it's started to rain so I think I'll do my DVD after the footie   Got on the scales this morning - I've now lost 12lbs   DH is well impressed  

Anyway, hope you're all having a lovely weekend - I'll do proper personals tomorrow  

I can't make either dates I'm afraid. 21st I'll be flying back from the US after a work trip and on the 28th I'll be in bed as I'll have done the Woking Hospice 10 mile midnight walk on the Friday night  Then I'll be finishing packing for my hols on the 29th    

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

OK how about 19th or 26th July?

*19th July*
Fingers

*26th July*
Fingers

Jules - 12lb  blimey you're an inspiration!!!

Tanya - how you feeling?

Had a lovely coffee/water date - off out for Pizza now


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Wow you have been busy nattering in my absence  

Well where do I start........

Bali - how are you? You've been very quiet. Is it is the shock of being PUPO? Hope you are looking after yourself and taking it easy  

Ali - not long now. I'm getting very excited   What are you doing this weekend to take your mind off it? Any temptation to go near   yet    Here are a few more lucky vibes for you       

SBF - how are you honey? Any news on your cycle and the recipient? Hopefully not too long now  

Debs - I'm sorry for the horrible time you are going through and hope things can be resolved quickly. Good luck for your scan on Tuesday    

Jules - sorry you were feeling a bit down last week   but hopefully the 2 days off helped. Also a bit of   with DH probably helped   

Tanya - how are you feeling now? What symptoms have you got and have they got stronger?  

Fingers - so who is this mystery WN friend? Anyone we know? So I take it your DH will have his feet up this afternoon as DW isn't around to nag and give orders, you'll have to make up for it when you get back   

Sorry I've been a bit quiet just very stressful at work which is sods law as I had one month of relative calm and now that I am half way through my FET all hell has broken out!! We have had two temps in my office (I have a dual role as Executive Officer to the Principal and Office Manager) and they have been great but last week one announced that she won't be applying for the job in the Principal's Office as she doesn't really want to do PA work anymore and the other has announced she is now going to go abroad with her DP. They both plan to leave June/July, so I now have to recruit two new people (preferably permanent to avoid this again) and also will no doubt have to cover not only my own job but their's when they go, if we haven't yet got replacements!!! Well as you can imagine I came home on Friday and thought GREAT just what I need when I am trying to remain stress free. I thought long and hard about it and was close to cancelling the time I've booked off for this transfer (approx 1 week) then thought no why should I, this is more important. But now I am stressing about how to remain calm when I go back as I really don't want to jeopardise my cycle. I can't take time off sick as I was off last year for nearly 4 months with really bad OHSS followed by the miscarriage/ERPC. 

So if any of you ladies fancy a change of career and can start in the next week please submit your CV's to me  

Lots of love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Sorry I've not been around but been trying to rest up and with my DH on holiday hes making sure I'm resting .  Things are going well with us, just hoping, and praying lots that this is the one for us   .  The Gestone injections aren't as bad as i thought when going in but they do give you a bum ache afterwards, and a lumpy bum , how attractive 

Ali How are you doing                 ^fairydust are you going to hold out til Wednesday?

Foxy, glad things are going well   , as for work, try not to get stressed 

CC, 2 extra days is nothing in the whole scheme of things, but I'm sure things will be fine   

SBF any news at your end?

Tanya how the sickness?  

Gill, lovely to see you post, pop by more often 

Jules, well done on loosing 12lb, bet its great to have DH home  

Chelsea we have missed you 

Myra, thanks for the PM, hows things?

Debs,   thinking of you hun  

Fingers my test day is 28th   

Hi to anyone I've missed. Love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Alloha

Very brief post I'm afraid - I'm really, really tired and need to go to bed (yes, at 9pm, what a wuss!).  

Hope all the pgs, 2WWs, FETs and other excitements are going well with you all.  Pill is going OK, bit emotionally up and down but that just makes me exciting to be around (I hope).  DH is now away during the week for the next 5 weeks, so I am free to cry/ sulk/ break things as much as is necessary. 

Hugs all round, 'night 'night

SBF xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Saving us from page 2!!!

hope all of you are OK...

Foxy - I met with the lovely Monkey and gassed for hours!! Dh was working so didn't get away with nagging!! 

Ali/Bali           

Catch up with y'all later - busy, busy, busy today!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry in advance for a bit of a me post but just to say that we had our 12 week scan today and all seems well   

Bali and Ali - sending you both loads of    

Hi Fingers - thanks for your support and I am very glad you were right to be confident about this morning  

Hi everyone else - sorry I am bit behind with personals....

xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Monkey - as I said on my text earlier, YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY!! So pleased all was well, hope that you feel a bit more reassured. Was lovely to have a good old chat the other day


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks fingers - feeling    today but don't think it will quite sink in until we get to 16 weeks and all well.. but feeling more confident with each scan that is ok. 

Oh, forgot to say Mark Owen (of Take That) was at the same clinic this morning - very exciting!

xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Is he pregnant then    That's very exciting - a world first!!  

I know 16 weeks is your next milestone, and I'm sure it will OK. Have you told your boss yet?


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

well, he did go into the scanning room so your guess is as good as mine.

not told my boss yet (working at home this pm) - may do tomorrow but may keep it secret a bit longer...

xx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Great news Monkey that all is ok  

Hi Fingers thanks for saving us from page 2  I can make either of those 19/26th July but like the other the June dates were a deffo no. Can we make it closer to Guildford as it will be a good 80 plus miles round trip for me to get to chertsey and back ?

alipali and bali - that rhymes   loads of this for you    

SBF - did you say you lived in Hampshire? I am in Liss inbetween portsmouth and guildford

Tanya - who did take away the sun? I'll have em    

Foxy - i hope the next part of your cycle is going ok ?   

Jules,Chelsea ,Myra, Charlies mum, Dolly  

Poo - EC now Friday 23rd and i officially no longer fit into my work trousers  

I have 5 follies on right 8/14/16/17/17
i have 9 follies on left 8/9/12/12/12/13/14/17/17

so another 2 days of 300 menopur.

Massive dilemma - i am so closed to running out of naferlin, my last 60 spray lasted for 80 sprays and i need another 10 sprays before i have to stop and i chose not to spend another £40-£50 on drugs when i may only use 1 sniff   so if i run out i have to travel miles to get to WN and call out the emergency nurse - i will be popular.Lets pray it lasts another 10 sniffs otherwise i will not be happy as i have already had to spend out an extra £250 on drugs compared to last time.

Had acu and feel more relaxed as i was very uncomfortable and emotional. Roll on next scan at 1020 on Wednesday - anyone pitching up at that time?

CCx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

CC - the meet can be wherever, we just happened to pick Chertsey as it was central for most of us that met last time. Once we have a list of who can come and what date then we'll have a look for somewhere reasonably central to meet up. Hope the spray does last, I never used the spray so not sure how you can tell how much is left... good number of follies, will update your EC date on the list next time I post it.

Monkey - oh that's interesting, I think he has a baby son anyway do number 2 obviously on way... 

Ali - just 2 more sleeps to go, sending you lots of         

Hope all you other ladies are doing well, am off to bed now as not feeling too hot.. catch up with y'all 2moro.


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning

Ali, wishing you heaps of luck for testing tomorrow, as might not be able to get on again later       , or have you tested already       .

Monkey Glad your scan went well hun, roll on 16 weeks for you   

CC, Great number of follies keep up the good work, glad acc is working for you, it worked wonders for me    for next scan on weds.

Hi to everyone else , not much to report from me, have been feeling very positive but had a blip day yesterday , trying to think positive thoughts though   

Love Bali xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Its all over again for us.......got AF sunday night. We r both devastated as it felt so right this time.
I would like to thank everyone who has been there for us. Your support and love has meant so much to us. 
I dont know where we go from here but hope that one day our dream comes. I am in tears typing this as some how i think maybe its not supposed to be. I cant imagine life without children and grandchildren, all i now is it will be very lonely and i dont know whether i can cope with that. 
Good luck to all of you, you will all make super mums
Thanks again for your kindness.
love always 
Ali


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ali - I don't know what to say    , sending you and DH lots of


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Ali I'm so sorry it didn't work


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ali -  there are no words....  Life is stinky

I feel a bit mean posting this now but I hope you understand. 
Well we've just had to go to the pub (for lunch!)
The scan showed a sac, a yolk sac and a small embryo WITH A HEARTBEAT!!!!
Basically all is as it should be but my dates have been put back a week. Not overly suprising as I'm a bit erratic with ovulation but needless to say we are cautiously overjoyed! 

Thanks to all for your support 

Deb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Deb - that is wonderful news   Well done..


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh Ali i am soooooooo sorry   i am sorry that i dont know more about your background Tx but have you thought about going for treatment at say The Argc as they have a great success rate with those that have been through a number of Tx's. I just want ot give you the biggest      

Charlies mum - what a rollercoaster ride you are on and what lovely news, congratulations  

Bali - keep thinking       

Fingers - 6 more sprays, OMG please last - a trip to Woking would not be good tonight - looking forward to meeting you all in July  

Hello to everyone else
CC x


----------



## Minion1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi 

I haven't posted for a while.  Am also at the WN and last time I posted I was down regging,  but am not on my 2WW.  EC  09/05/08 and ET 12/05/08.  My official test day is on 26/05/08.  However I did a pregnancy test this morning and although it came up negative,  when I checked the test about 15 minutes later, there was a faint positive line.  Am not sure if this is a true result because am thinking that the Pregnal shot might still be in my system,  although I did take this on the 7/05/08, so it has been about 13 days ago now. 

Does anyone know if the WN pregnancy test that they give us is more sensitive and accurate than a Tesco pregnancy test or a Clearblue one?  I havent had any symptoms this week,  but I spoke to the WN yesterday and they said not all women do get symptoms and that they can come later. 

I know I should wait until the 26th May to do my official test,  but am so impatient and now i've got myself all stressed out as I dont know what to believe      Has anyone else been in a similiar situation?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Ali...I'm so sorry hun 


Cartman...sorry to put a dampener on things but you should ignore any result on hpt if it shows after the advised time, usually about 5-10 mins as it may be evaporation line.  Also, HCG injection can stay in your body for up to 14 days.  It's still early days for you so personally I would wait until your official test day before you do another hpt and also need to ensure you check it within the advised time and no longer.

www.peeonastick.com

Good luck 

Hi to everyone else 


Take care
Natasha x


/links


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ali - I am so sorry to hear your news     - I was so hoping this was your time     xx


----------



## Minion1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi 

Minxy -  Thanks for your reply.  I've checked the pee on the stick link and i've now realised that the test I did must be an evaporation line.  Am disappointed and I feel that this is going to be a BFN on Monday....especially as am not getting any symptoms.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Cartman said:


> Hi
> 
> Minxy - Thanks for your reply. I've checked the pee on the stick link and i've now realised that the test I did must be an evaporation line. Am disappointed and I feel that this is going to be a BFN on Monday....especially as am not getting any symptoms.


It's way way too early to get accurate result....you're only half way through your 2ww. The reason clinics advise an official test day is because you're more likely to get accurate result at that stage...and by testing early you're adding unnecessary anxiety to an already stressful 2ww.

Many many ladies don't get any symptoms at all so I honestly wouldn't read anything in to the lack of symptoms. Think of all those millions of women who have no idea they're pregnant until they have missed AF....it's only because we've had treatment and know we've had embies put back that we "look" for symptoms.

Stay positive and try not to over analyse anything as there really is just no way of knowing...I've had pretty much same symptoms on months I've conceived as all those I've not.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Minion1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi

Natasha - I know your right,  I need to wait for the official test date and my DH has been telling me off for testing too soon and getting myself worried.  I've been pregnant twice before but both ended in ectopic pregnancies.  With both I had symptoms and I suppose am thinking that because I have been pregnant before,  I should be getting the same symptoms.

I've decided not to test again, until Monday and what will be,  will be.    Thanks so much for sending a response.  I now need to keep myself busy for the next 6 days and hope for the best . 

xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi ladies

Ali -   I am so very sorry to read your post and wish I could give you a proper  , I thought of you as I drove home tonight and was wondering if you might try to test early. I really don't know what to say and it is hard to advise you on what next, as that is such a personal choice. However, do remember that there are other options out there. As CC says the ARGC, whilst very costly, do seem to excel at treating people with a couple of failed transfers. I've even contemplated going to them if I get more then 3 failed cycles (with our embryos which are all graded top quality 1-2)! Having looked at so many individual cases on FF it is amazing to see people who had practically given up all hope and on their 5th, 6th or even later cycles have got their ominous BFP. Please don't give up hope  

Bali - I hope you are OK and staying positive      - Are you off work for the 2ww? 

Debs - wow, I never expected that turn around, I thought from your previous post it was all over! I am so pleased that your fortune has turned around, you obviously have a fighter in there  

Fingers, Jules, SBF, Tanya, Myra - hope you ladies are all OK?

I'm OK but a bit stressed at work with having to urgently recruit temps to replace the existing ones and trying to keep everything running smoothly, as well as trying to get everything organised for the permanent roles that we are shortly going to advertise!! So much for having a relaxing two weeks before embryo transfer   I hope the stress won't effect my cycle  

Love Foxyloxy
xxxxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Ali - I'm so sorry to read your news     I pray that you have the strength to carry on    Take care of yourself and DH   PM me if you need anything  

Love Jules x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Cartman - stay away from those pee sticks missus  Good luck for testing on the 26th  

Bali - hope you're not going too  yet. Are you back at work?

Debs - what a roller coaster for you   My friend has had a similar experience to you   She had some spotting and they scanned her 2 weeks ago and they could only see the sac and they were not hopeful   They scanned her again yesterday and like you there's a sac, a yolk sac and a small embryo WITH A HEARTBEAT!!!! She texted me in complete shock as they were expecting to be told bad news.        

 everyone - hope you're all ok. Bit knackered tonight as had a mega busy day at work - even more than normal  In bed by 10pm - must be tired  

I'll catch up properly later in the week


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Ali, I'm completely devastated for you, i was so sure that this was your time. , your in my thoughts hun, let me know if theres anything i can do  

Love Bali xx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Debs, wow , what a wonderful suprise   , whens your next scan?

Cartman Stay away from the  , but try and stay positive.  My test day is on the 28th, so lots of            for us both.

Foxy, try and stay calm 

CC Hope you have enough sprays   

SBF, Are your school children behaving 

Jules, Glad you've got your hubby back, don't work too hard 

Fingers hope your OK hun, whens your anomaly scan?  Not sure about the meet until i get my off duty, I'll keep you posted.

As for me, I'm OK, usual   on the 2ww. You'd have thought my this day and age they would have invented a device that you could do some test each day to check on cell division and implantation, to help elevate this stress.  Jules your a scientist, can you work on something? .  Well going to have a rest day today.  Might sort my garden pots out, they ll need feeding and some new composting.  Not back to work til next week , enjoying the sunshine today 

Love and Hugs Bali xx


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

Ali   

Debs That is great news so pleased for you both 

Natasha I hope you are ok  

Bali     

Cartman That is far too early   good luck  

Fingers Hows work going?

CC, Foxy and SBF good luck   

Jules Take it easy 

I hope every one is well sorry if I have missed anyone 

I'm ok thanks just icky and tired but happy  I caved and booked in another private scan with babybond for next Tues eve just to make sure all is well 

Tanya xx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

So, so sorry Ali - I hope you and DH are bearing up.  I wish I could think of a magic thing to say to make it all better, but I just don't think the words exist.  All my best love to you (sorry everyone else - you will have to make do with second-rate love in this one post!). 

I'm in Fleet, CC - lucky you, living between fab shopping sites! We have a big service station though!

Congratulations, Debs! 

Hope work is not driving you  , Foxy. 

Still keeping everything crossed for you, Bali  

Good luck, Cartman. 

I don't blame you for booking another scan, Tanya - if/ when I'm ever pg my baby will never get a moment's privacy! 

Hiya, Fingers - how's the hearing? 

 Jules!

Still pill-popping - spotting lots and hurty boobs, so good job DH is away as he certainly wouldn't be getting any naughtiness! Finished SATs at school today, so off out to pub for dinner with the other teachers to celebrate.  

Can't make 19th July (wedding) or 24th (Paris).  Do rock on with out me and I'll be there in spirit. 

Hi there and howdy to anyone I've forgotten. 

SBF xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry I've not been around too much - major, major probs at work as in probs with the boss!! Far too boring/pathetic to go into but put it this way I doubt my bp has been very low this week!! 

Ali - thinking of you hon and sending you lots of     

SBF - thanks for asking, hearing is slightly better - bit of an ear infecction which is slowly but surely clearing.. hope you are OK and not missing DH too much.

Foxy - how's it going? Any further progress to report?

Bali - well done on passing the 1 week milestone, keeping everything crossed for you.               My anomaly scan isn't until 10th July when I will be nearly 23 weeks!! Do you think this is too late? 

Tanya - glad you have another scan if it helps keep you sane. Have you heard re: your NHS one yet?

Myra -     

Cartman - step away from the peesticks    I didn't have any symptoms until I tested and then they all seemed to kick in.

Jules - don't know what it is about work this week - everyone seems to be stressed big time!! Hope things were easier for you today.. 

Debs - bet you are still up on cloud 9  

Minxy - nice to see you 'back'     

Karen - if you pop in and read this - sending you lots of                   

Monkey -


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Well it is Wednesday at last, roll on Friday  

Fingers - sounds like you are having an equally great time at work as me - NOT    Fancy doing a job swop for a week or two, at the rate I'm going my role might be vacant very soon!?   

Jules - whilst we are on the lovely work topic hope your day has been better  

Tanya - I can completely understand you doing a scan, I did the same   Good luck and sending you positive vibes for next Tuesday    

Bali - glad you've got some time off work and are hopefully chilling out and relaxing a bit? I'm also sending you plenty of positive sticky vibes       

Myra - hello  

SBF - sorry to hear that the pill is not having very nice effects   but hopefully it will all be worth it when you are lying legs akimbo for your ET    

Ali -       

CC - how are you and have you had your ET date confirmed yet? I recall seeing it as being Friday of this week? If it is then best of luck and let us know how you come on  

Fingers you asked if I had anything to report, just waiting for my scan next Wednesday 28 May and hopefully assuming my lining is OK and the pesky cysts are lying low   then ET is provisionally booked for 4 June!! YIKEEEEEEEEES I will be in a complete state from the 2nd - 4th June waiting patiently to see how many survive the thaw then how many grow to blasts.........I just hope my little ticker can take the stress   

Well off now to have a lovely bath with plenty of bubbles!

Love to you all 

FoxyLoxy
xxxx

P.S. Fingers I am fine to do both those dates in July so put me down please. As CC said on a recent post it would be great if maybe we could do somewhere like Guildford or Reading, as it would be somewhat closer for me, but obviously it depends on everyone else's journey too.


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

CC I meant EC! Just ignore me I'm going a bit


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Ali -   .  Thinking of you and DH.


----------



## Minion1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi 

The WN have given me a urine pregnancy test to use on Monday (OTD).  Does anyone know if this would be followed up with a blood test.  I have read that alot of women have blood tests done to check if they are pregnant or not.    I don't recall the WN mention anything about a blood test. 

Thanks 
Cartman


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Cartman - I had a BFP from WN and never had a blood test. I think their policy is that unless there is a good reason (e.g. previous ectopic etc) then its throwing money away.

HTH's
Deb


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry a very me post  but i will be back on saturday.

Just to let you know that i now have 17 follicles and i am ready for egg collection tomorrow at 2030 - the drugs lasted thank god .
i have spoken to the embryologist and if my husbands sample is ok tomorrow then we will have ICSI/IVF and i can choose how many eggs to experiment IVF on   I am too nervous to go half and half as i dont want to lose to many eggs to IVF as i fear thats where the problems lies ( sperm not penetrating the egg)
I will pop back on tomorrow afternoon to let you know how it all went. I got 8 eggs from 11 follies so hoping for another 2/3 if we can get them   It looks like those extra couple of days with more meds was really worth it as i am ready to pop  

Lining 10.2 which we are pleased with

going to treat ourselves with a takeaway curry as i just deserve it  

Roll on tomorrow - good luck to all you testers as i know it is nearly D day   

CC x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Crazychick - are they doing an evening collection? Hope you get a lovely amoutn of eggies


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

What am i on about   egg collection at 0830 - i am all cafuzzled must be the pregnyl i injected  
Well spotted that girl?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey - thought it was strange having an EC at the time   Good luck hon


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Good luck Crazy Chick (by name as well as nature  - Had visions of Corrie in the operating theatre )  for you 

Deb


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick one for Crazychick just in case I don't get on later as I've just got in and need to do some dinner.

Good luck for tomorrow and lots of lovely eggs from your fab follies         

Bali and Cartman                      

I'll try to pop on later.................................

Love Jules x


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

CC - best of luck for tomorrow   I hope you get lots of nice juicy eggies  

Very tired tonight, will most more personals this weekend. 

Love Foxyloxy
xxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Having a bad day today , been in bed with a stinking migraine since last night, feeling a little better, well at least the nausea has stopped, thank  .

CC Hope the E/C went well, great number of follies   

Jules, Foxy, Kerri Hope your work is getting better  

Debs, I still can't believe your story, i told my DH and his eyes nearly popped out of his head with shock ,     hard for you.

Tanya, Hun, Hows that nausea?  Hope your feeling better.

Ali     Thinking of you.

Cartman     for Monday   

Hi to everyone else SBF, Chelseabun, Minxy, Myra, Monkey and any one I've missed

Love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Hope everything went marvellously, CC and you now have a nice full basket of eggs! 

Sorry you're not so good today, Bali - hopefully it's all a sign of good things. 

SBF xx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks ladies for all your well wishes

After feeling really positive as i had 17 follicles it appears there were a number not mature enough so we only got 9 eggs ( last time we got 8 so at least one better)

Small drama as usual with not being able to find a vein to put me out of it, feel a bit like a pin cushion and a little sore around the gut but other than that good spirits

It appears we were borderline IVF/ICSI so they have advised that all of them have ICSI,they are hoping for a 70% fertilisation rate so like last time i am hoping at least 6 will fertilise. After all it only takes one, not likely to be any to freeze but that makes my decision easier regarding going up to London if it doesnt work the 2nd time at Woking

We get the call at 9am ish regarding how many have fertilised and then they will be transfered on Monday 

I am now off for the next 10 days so prepare to see more of me  a very sleepy CC


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Hi Ladies 
Another quickie

CC I hope you get nine out of nine and all top grade    

Bali Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Just a quick one as it's late and I'm whacked  

Bali - looks to be a good sign the migraine and certainly if you also feel sick      

CC - many congrats on your EC, 9 is fantastic and I'm sure they will do well     

Jules, Ali, SBF, Fingers, Tanya, Debs, Monkey, Myra - hope you ladies are all OK and looking forward to a nice long weekend  

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

So we were last on the list to be called by the embryologist, talk about keeping me in suspense. Yesterday they retrieved 9 eggs, 6 were mature, 2 were 1 step behind and the final one was 2 steps behind. I guess they chose in the end just to inject the 8 eggs and all 8 have fertilised A+ she was really pleased and so are we   and said it was 10% fertilisation rate

So at 945 on monday we have 2 put back in. Just praying like all the other Woking Nuffield we eventually become mummies, 2 years is not long compared to some but it still feels like an enternity esp as i have wanted children since early 20's but never found the right man .... and i am getting on too  

Loads of love to you all. Get out into that sunshine as it is not going to be around for long

CC x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Brilliant news CC 
Good luck for Monday and the dreaded 2ww.  and


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

CC - that is great news, I'm so pleased for you. Good luck for the dreaded 2ww and sending you lots of sticky vibes         

P.S. Where do you get the sticky vibes sign from??


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations CC on 100% fertilisation         Don't go too   on 2ww  

Bali and Cartman - not long to go now        

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying the long weekend. I'm working Monday but I'm taking next Friday off as it's our Wedding Anniversary. Just done a 10 mile walk in 2hr 28min 14sec  DH has given me his training watch that tracks where you've been and how long it takes. It bleeps at every mile and you can plug it in to your computer and see if you are faster or slower that previous times - another gadget   Just had a lovely bowl of pasta to get my energy reserves back up  

Right I'm off to put my lottery on - more walking 

Love Jules x


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello 

How are you all and where is everyone one  

Just a quick post to wish Cartman and Bali lots of        but I'll no doubt be back on here before you test! 

Jules - wow, next time we have a meet we won't recognise you, you'll be the one falling between the cracks in the pavement    keep up the good work!  

Tanya - wishing you lots of luck for your scan on Tuesday    

Fingers - have you sorted your boss out yet   and when do we start our job swop   

SBF - how are you? how is the pill going and any news on when you will start the cycle?  

Ali - thinking of you    

Debs - hope you are OK and the pregnancy is now ticking along smoothly   I looked at your picture gallery and your Amy is such a cutie   as is her mummy  

Monkey - how are you? You've been very quiet?  

Well, off out now to the garden centre (again)! I'm not into gardening at all but our conversatory plants are on their last legs and it looks like the brazilian rain forest in there so something has to get done  

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx

P.S. Don't ask about the change of picture / new avartar I'm on another thread with a crazy bunch.......CC will know what I mean


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bali - sorry to hear you were feeling rough - am hoping that's a good sign for you       Not long to go now until test day - are you tempted to test early?

Foxy - had a showdown with the boss and he has been really solicitous since!! I am usually the peacekeeper in the office and see both sides to every story so I think he didn't expect me to bite back. Trouble is he didn't figure in the bit about dealing with a hormonal woman!!  He's shot himself in the foot really because although it might sound daft but there is no way he could get someone to replace me that will do the things I do for the paltry salary they pay!! And I have now decided that I won't be going back if I can help it. I HAVE to work but I don't have to work somewhere I am not appreciated!! Hope your place has settled down a bit - any luck with the recruiting?

Tanya - good luck for Tuesday - how are you feeling now hon?

Jules - I had to go for a lay down after I heard about your 10 mile walk  And it nearly finished me off climbing the stairs 

CC - great news on your 100% fertilisation, good luck for ET tomorrow.

Cartman     

Ali -    

Deb - hope things have settled for you now - do you have any follow up scans or do you have to wait for your 12 week?

Myra     how's your weekend been?

Sbf - how's the pill popping going?

Karen - hope the d/regs are going OK - not long to go now

Well we went down to the New Forest yesterday to see my parents ( who have a caravan down there) It took us 3.5 hours  and then my Dad decided to take us on another half hour drive to Lymington, it was a nice day but blimey was I exhausted when I got home!! Stayed in bed mega late today and then lounged around all day and now I'm shattered again!! Can't win!! 

My 85 year neighbour collared me the other day and said "I hear you have some happy news" - "yes, I said we are delighted". She proceeded to carry on " of course you've been married a long time, you must have been worried that nothing was going to happen", nosey old bat!! She carried on like this for about 10 minutes with me just saying "well we are just happy that we have a little one on the way" ( trying to be nice), I eventually got fed up and said to her "well DH *had* been putting it in the wrong place all these years"  She looked shocked and slightly sheepish so I think I got the message across!! Can't believe that some people think they have the right to question how you get pg!! Next person that does it I'm going to ask them what sexual position they were in when they conceived!! 

Anyway DH has made me hot choc (bless him) so I'm off to drink that before a nice early night. Enjoy your bonus days off tomorrow


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

So it is official ladies i am PUPO with a test date of 9th June - 1 week before our 2nd wedding anniversary.
Although we have no frosties we have a 6 and an 8 celled embies on board named Dempsey and Makepeace. Now those around 35 will know eactly who i am talking about and those younger will think i have gone crazy but these two are fighters and cops and so are we  
They are of average quality thats all Mr R said as he did my transfer, it was nice to have someone different as it didnt work the first time with Mr C. I had my angel of a nurse with with sue Harrison, she is soo lovely i am taking that as a good sign

So pregnant ladies what celled embies were transfered on what days?

Fingers - i would have loved to be around when to see your neighbours face   and thats the sort of thing i would say too, in other words butt out lady  

Foxy - hope you had fun at the garden centre

Jules - easy Tiger - you are making me look like a lazy slob, which of course i am entitled to be at this stage   well done you  

Tanya - do you have a scan coming on soon? If you do good luck

Bali - test date must be around the corner, how are you feeling now?  

Cartman - any news?  

SBF - i used to live in Yateley and still have my dentist by the canal in fleet so i know it fairly well  

To everyone else have a great if not wet BH

CCx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well done Crazy chick, I had a 3 day transfer with a 6 and 8 cell (Mork and Mindy) and no frosties - Mr R did my transfer and the nurse was Sue so hopefully with all those coincidences that's a good sign for you     I remember Dempsey and Makepeace   - in fact I watched an old episode the other day on one of the freeview channels..   Good luck honey


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

fingersarecrossed said:


> Well done Crazy chick, I had a 3 day transfer with a 6 and 8 cell (Mork and Mindy) and no frosties - Mr R did my transfer and the nurse was Sue so hopefully with all those coincidences that's a good sign for you    I remember Dempsey and Makepeace  - in fact I watched an old episode the other day on one of the freeview channels..  Good luck honey


oh wow lets hope this is fate as my consultant is Mr C and i am sure he was your consultant too? 
Mind you this was the first time your embies were transfered. i am not sure if my embies like my womb 
   
Thanks Fingers


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes Mr C was/is my consultant too   . What makes you think that your embies don't like your womb? I don't think you need worry at moment about that, if I am right you have only had 1 fresh transfer so far and they do say that the 1st cycle is the one where they learn the most about your body/reactions to drugs etc. The fact that you have got to ET before is a good thing as they learn stuff from that, I hadn't got to transfer at all in previous cycles so it was more a matter of being incredibly lucky in getting my BFP on my first ET rather than par for the course. I have a good feeling about this one for you


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats on the super fertilisation, CC - hope D and M are snuggling in nicely!   Let me know if you're round this way and fancy a coffee. 

Fingers - your neighbour needs a  !

Jules, I am exhausted just reading your schedule!

Foxy, you are permanently tired, poor love - I hope you're managing to recharge your batteries over the bank hol. 

Tanya - is your next scan tomorrow or next Tues? 

Bali - so, so hoping for you.    Lots and lots of  .  You too, Cartman!

How're you doing, Myra? 

I'm crashing about the house walking into things - I'm not drunk, but we're having new flooring fitted tomorrow, so everything from downstairs has had to come upstairs.   I have to start report writing today, completely snooze-ville but gotta be done.   Start next pack of the pill two weeks on Friday, then that's it - we'll go for it that cycle!   

Best love, CharliesMum, Monkey and a special   for you, Ali. 

SBF xx


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

What horrible weather 

CC Congrats on being PUPO ( I used to love Dempsey and makepeace)  They will love their home. After the fresh IVF not working in Aug last year I was skeptical about this one but miracles do happen, good luck Hun   
Fingers Well done on handling your neighbour, people can be sooo nosey  

SBF Hope the floor looks great 

Bali     How are you feeling? Wishing you lots of luck for Wed  

Cartman   

Foxy I hope all your plants look great 

Jules Well done!! Enjoy Friday 

Debs How are you doing?

Yes it's tomorrow eve we have our next scan, we are having it done at Baby Bond Heathrow it's half the price of Woking 

Tanya


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Well hope you've had a good BH, if not a little wet!!

Fingers - well done for sorting out your boss, he sounded like he needed it and with any luck you won't be going back there ever again after bambino has arrived. How are you feeling now, has all the sickness passed?  

Tanya - best of luck with your scan tomorrow night      

SBF - now what's this I hear about me being permanantly tired  , I was just about to tell you off for mistaking me for someone else when I realised that all my posts this week say either how whacked or tired I am   then I realised it probably has something to do with working nearly 55 hrs (as we are 1 short in the office)! So I intend to start trying to take it a bit easier in the lead up to ET if I can.....hope the children are being good? 

Jules - out running no doubt  

Bali - how are you? I'm thinking of you and wish you lots and lots of luck for test day on Wednesday        

Debs - hope you are well and your little beanie  

I'm in on Wednesday at WN for my scan, so hoping and praying the lining is nice and thick and the pesky cysts are lying low   assuming they are then ET is currently scheduled for 6 June  

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Sorry not been on for a couple of days but emotions are all over the place with me.  Thursday and Friday had stinking migraine, Sat period pains all day, Sun fresh blood on wiping, then stopped, Mon Pink Goo on wiping and period headache, these are all signs that AF is around the corner .  (Sorry if TMI)  My DH still thinks we have a really good chance of getting a positive result but my hopes and dreams feel like they are slipping away at the mo, so finding it really difficult to stay positive .  I keep finding myself praying for a miracle   .  Sorry this is an all about me but struggling at the mo 

CC Well done on being PUPO   

Carman any news   

Foxy, good luck for weds   

SBF Keep popping those pills   

Hi to everyone else Love Bali xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Bali 

I know it is not easy but these could actually be good signs (i.e. the fact that there was blood and now it is pinkish instead, also the migraines/headaches). I have seen several ladies on the other thread I post who now have BFP's and they had similar, so please please don't give up hope, your DH could be right. Sending you lots of        

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Bali....am thinking of you hun, dont give up yet   
CC.....great news on your 2 embies, wot great names, hope the 2w wait goes ok   
Tanya and Foxy...good luck with your scans tomorrow.
SBF, Jules, Fingers, Myra, Gill,Cartman, debs big  and    to you all
Thanks for all your kind words. Not sure yet what are plan is now, have a follow up with woking next Wed but am not wasting my money on another go there. I obviously have some immune issues so am going to see if the ARGC will do my immunes and am thinking of doing DE at Reprofit in the Czech.
Catch up soon.
Love always
Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello!!

I havent been on here for such a long time !!

Just wanted to say to Bali that it may not be the end hun, i had blood - red blood a few days before i caved in and tested early.  At a scan at 5 weeks because of the blood woking told me it was the second embie coming away.......dont give up!!


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Morning All

All my good thoughts to you today, Bali, try to keep your chin up, love.  

Will post again later - got to get on with report-writing  

SBF xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bali - hang on in there honey, hope that Bendys story gives you some hope.           

Ali - glad to see you have a plan for going forward. Are you seeing Mr R for your follow up? I really hope that ARGC or Reprofit can do the trick for you. Have heard really positive stories for both clinics from ladies with similar histories to yours             

Foxy - yes I'm feeling OK now thanks. Hope you have a less stressful week this week. 

Bendy - good to "see" you, how's Luke? 

Hope everyone else is doing OK this morning..


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Bali - the spotting only sounds positive to me, keep your chin up only 1 more day to go   

Ali - so pleased you have another plan to concentrate on wishing you all the best but you have to stay here with us you must   glad you like the names of my embies  

Fingers and Bendybird  

Foxy - hope you are ok hun , good luck for tomorrow

Tanya i hope you scan goes ok    

So 1DPT and i am feeling down. I post on another pregnancy site and they have had some amazing results over the past 2/3 weeks. 8 girls who have been trying for over 18 months have become pregnant either through IVF ( 2 had blasts) or naturally ( 4 girls over the BH weekend). This has never happened before, Spring has literally sprung  . I just feel that all my friends have left me(in a completely selfish way) I am so hoping that i will be able to celebrate with them in 2 weeks but what are the odds? They say things come in 3's but 8 of them is incredible. Just feel a little lonely now and need to keep my chin up as having a bottom lip is not going to help me get through this.
Actually what gives me positivity is that Fingers you had a 6 and an 8 day embie with Mr R and look at you now. So this is giving me strength 

Sorry for the moan - the emotional rollercoaster has begun  
Loads of love to everyone else

CC x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

stay positive CC - your 6 and 8 cell will be snuggling in as we speak!!


----------



## Minion1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi 

Just thought I'd let you all know I got a BFP yesterday    Both DH and I are really pleased but we are not getting too excited yet, because I have had 2 ectoptic pregnancies in the last year and a half and therefore we are really nervous about it all.  We have a scan booked in on the 10th June 08 at the WN and we are praying that our little one is where they should be and everything is ok. 

After what's happened in the past,  we can't help feeling worried until we have the 1st scan.  I keep analysing everything too,  e.g  yesterday I had sore boobs and then today they are fine.  I can't wait for the 10th June 08 and I really do hope all is well. 

Good luck to everyone and thanks for your advice to my posts. 

Cartman xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Cartman  Huge congratulations - first hurdle passed! Have my fingerscrossed that beanie is where it should be a growing fast!!!

 to all

Sorry no personals but about to drag myself off to bed (such a lightweight!)

Deb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well done Cartman - fab news - roll on 10th June and the scan to put your mind at rest.

Tanya - how did you get on today? 

Bali - sending you lots of            

Hello everyone else


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Cartman - just a quick note to say a huge   and wishing you all the best of luck for the 10 June       

CC - I understand completely how you feel   I think the post you are referring to is the one we are both on and yes they all seem to be getting BFP's   which makes me a bit nervous as I don't want to let the side down    Good luck and keep positive      

Tanya - hope everything has gone well today      

Ali - great to hear from you and so pleased that you are thinking of your next steps. I am sure you will have luck with them or Reprofit as I have heard excellent things about both.   

Bali - hang in there only 1 day to go        

Hello to SBF, Jules, Fingers, Myra, Monkey and Debs  

I have my scan tomorrow and am starting to feel a bit anxious now as I've just realised it won't be long till they get our 6 embies out of the deep freeze   then the fun really begins   

Love Foxyloxy
xxxxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning,

Well as we feared its all over for us, as got a BFN yesterday and again today .  To say we are devastated is an understatement, completely crushed and empty   .  Don't know what else to say really.  I feel like my hearts been torn out, and i don't know what to do  

Thankyou for all the positive vibes and messages, they meant a lot.  I'm going to hang low for a bit.

Good luck to everyoneelse doing treatment Foxy, CC, SBF   

Cartman congratulations on your result, I'm really pleased for you,     for your scan.

Love Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bali - there is nothing I can say to make you feel better about things at the moment. Sending you lots of       . Take as much time as you need but don't forget we are here for you should you need us


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Morning

  Bali, so so sorry.   Sending all my love to you and your DH this morning. 

 CC - hope you are feeling a little brighter today. 

Scan OK, Tanya? 

Ali - sounds like a good plan.  

I assume you are out climbing Everest or similar, Jules?!

 for the defrost, Foxy, try not to be anxious (easier said than done, I know). 

 Congratulations, Cartman! 

You still around, Myra? 

Any bump yet, Fingers? 

Hope you're OK, Monkey and Debs. 

New flooring is beautiful!   Pill still driving me nuts with spotting and ouchy boobs, but only three left to go in this pack, and then next pack we go for it (only 6 months after our first appt with WN!).  Must go and write more reports, but am rewarding self with 'Waking the Dead' on Sky+ this afternoon.  Every get the feeling you need to get out more?

Love to all, 

SBF xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Bali - so sorry to read your news this morning     - take care of yourself and dh   

CC - congrats on being PUPO   

Cartman - congrats on your BFP   

All well here - off for our NHS scan this afternoon so hopefully everything will still be looking ok - will be back later to update and for more personals

xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Good luck this afternoon Monkey - are you going to Kingston?


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Bali    I am so very sorry, even someone elses BFN from Woking makes me cry as a i can remember how vividly i felt after our first. There is nothing we can say to make you feel any better at the moment but know in your heart you will be a mummy, you will. Have you thought about going to The Argc like Emma and Wildcats and chelsea bun. From what i read there may as well be a seperate post from WN girls that are now there. Think about it hun, they do get great results with those that have struggled in the past. Thinking of you  

Cartman - we need to know symptoms nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  Congratulations   was this your first Tx i cant remember. Feed me with information i am in my 2WW i need hope  

Tanya - how did your scan go?

Fingers thanks for your support on my first wibble day, I WILL GET PREGNANT  

Monkey - good luck this afternoon  

Foxy - good luck for the scan today. Yes i was talking about that post and another one where i have met a number of the girls and they are all pregnant now  

charlies mum - hope you are well?  

Myra and Alipali  

SBF - hopefully not long now, keep taking the pills   

Jules..... Jules where are you? She has probably disappeared from losing too much weight     good for you hun

2 DPT the cyclogest is playing its usual tricks on my gut - may be TMI for a wednesday morning  , having an upbeat morning so far, off to visit a 38 week pregnant friend. Hopeing the pregnancy vibes is contagious   

Be back later i hope

CC x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Bali  So sorry....


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Firstly Bali I'm so sorry, sending you massive hugs 

Cartman congrats on your BFP  

CC Good luck and hopefully you'll be number 9 

Sorry for the lack of personals!!

I went  for the scan and I forgot about the full bladder and had gone for a wee before we left so we have to go back again Fri evening, then we are straight off north for a wedding so I won't be on line all weekend  

Tanya xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tanya -    - if you still have my number text me on friday after scan so I can let everyone know how you got on!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Bali and DH....i am so so sorry to read your news, i know how devastated you both must feel but please stay positive, we will get there it justs takes some people a bit longer. I am always here if you need to talk. Thinking of you loads    
Love always
Ali


----------



## Minion1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Bali 

So sorry,  lots of    going out to you.

Cartman xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Well it's a bit of a late one for me as have just got back from evening out!

Bali - I am so very sorry to hear your news, I was praying it would be a case of third time lucky for you. I know that words probably don't help a great deal at the moment but as Ali says, you will get there, it just takes some ladies a bit longer then others. If there is anything you need just ask   

Tanya - clearly pregnancy is also affecting your   we can't last a whole weekend without knowing that everything is OK, hope you can text fingers the news  

SBF - so pleased that things will hopefully start for you soon and that you like the flooring  

Jules - have you lost so much weight you have no energy left for FF  

Ali - hope you are feeling better now  have you made any more decisions about the ARGC or Reprofit?

Fingers - how are you coming along? I love seeing your ticker and watching the weeks clocking up! You give me hope that maybe I too can get there one day (with PCOS).  

Well just a quick update. I had my scan this morning and all went well. The pesky cysts have completely gone to my amazement given how large they were    my lining was OK for transfer (8.2mm). I do have one question though, does anyone know if the thickness of the lining has any bearing on success /
implantation rates (i.e. the thicker the lining the more chance of it sticking)? The reason I ask is because I have had a thicker lining in the past (9.6mm on my last FET and 11.3 for the fresh cycle) so was a little worried that this is only just over the minimum they set (8mm). Any advice would be welcome?

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Bali - I am so sad to read your news and know how devastated you will be feeling.    for you and DH.


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't know if it makes a difference, Foxy, but I'm sure WN wouldn't let you go ahead unless things were looking good.  Less than a week to go now! 

Morning, everyone else - brief post as I have to get dressed to go shopping with MIL.  Really, really want a blazer but I think this may be a challenge given my stature!  

Ta ta 

sbf xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls,
Bali....you are  in my thoughts and prays, hope u and DH are ok   
I have had a lovely day today. had a luxury pedicure with a friend, had a scrumptious lunch outside in the sun in Twickenham and am off to Bingo in a bit hoping to win win win.
Thinking of you all
Love always
Ali xxxxxx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls

SBF - thanks for the note, it's made me feel better  

Ali - glad you are feeling a lot better and have had a great day out in Richmond! I love Richmond, I've had a friend who used to live there and would go out often to eat/shop. 

Bali - thinking of you    

Fingers, Tanya, Jules, Myra, Debs - hope your week has gone OK?

I am now getting very nervous   and excited as this Monday they will get all our 6 frosties out to thaw!! Depending on how many survive the thaw they will then grow them to blasts! This means I have a nail biting 3 days of waiting.........and also have to except that I might end up with no transfer!! 

Well hope you all have a lovely evening. 

Love Foxyloxy
xxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Gosh - it's been a quiet day on here today  

Bali - still thinking of you hon     
Ali - sounds like you had a nice girlie day - hope you win big on the Bingo!!
Foxy - like SBF said, I'm sure Woking wouldn't go ahead if they thought that your lining wasn't good enough, I can't remember what mine was but I remember them saying 8.2 was fine at one of my scans. I like watching my ticker too   !! In fact, it's a bit scary how fast the weeks are ticking by at the mo!! My week hasn't been so bad this week and the evil boss is now off until Weds   so at least I can get on without his 'helpful' comments!! Good luck with the thaw - spend the weekend sending lots of dividing vibes to your frosties       

SBF - did you get a blazer? 

Tanya - don't forget to txt me!!!

Monkey - so glad scan went well   

Jules - where are you ( I think she may have forgotten to stop walking!!    )

Cartman - have you come down from cloud 9 yet?

Chelseabun - good to 'see' you  

Debs - hope the sickness is easing a bit now    

Myra -   

CC - hope you aren't going too mad     

Am going to post a list in a mo - as always give us a yell if I've got anything wrong..


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

*Waiting to start *   
DollyS - starting April/May
Sjx - starting again April/May
Angel1980 
Charlie1 - start d/regs on 7th March - update please!
Julesx - start again July
Angie - having a break
Myra - starting again in summer at Reprofit - Czech Republic
Anekeuk 
Tracy6
Wildcats
Ali Pali   
Bali  

*Clomid*
Daisy 1974

*D/Regging*   
smallbutfiesty - on pill to regulate with recipient
Karen1975 - ET - 11th June
Foxyloxy - frosties being thawed 2Jun - ET 4th June

*PUPO*     
Crazychick - testing 9th June

*Waiting for 1st scan*    
Cartman scan date 10th June

*Congratulations*     
Soulcyster - EDD 10th October
Gilly93 - EDD 20th October
Hope SpringsEternal - It's Twins!! EDD?
Fingers - EDD 7th November - next scan 10th July
Monkey2008 - Natural BFP!!! - next scan ? - EDD 2Dec
Tanya - EDD 28Dec - next scan 30th May 
Charlies-Mum - Natural BFP!!! - 24June next scan - EDD 3Jan09

AS ALWAYS LET ME KNOW IF I HAVE ANYTHING WRONG!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Fingers - EDD is 3/1/09 and next scanis 24th June (ages away) 

Sickeness has all but gone - a bit worried actually as I was evil with Amy. Not panicing yet but this pg is definately more like Charlie than Amy. I'm trying to convince myself that the IVF drugs started me off badly last time and I just go worse 

Foxy  for you hun. 

Ali - Hope you had a winning streak at the bingo 

 to all. What has happened to the weather - its pants at the moment


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Alloha

Bingo sounds like so much fun - perhaps we could have a group outing? 

Didn't get a blazer, but did get a pair of shoes, a necklace, a bracelet, a pair of trousers and a dress so can't really complain!  (Can't afford to eat now, either, but at least I look nice!). 

Try to hang on to your sanity, Foxy!  I'm nervous for you!  

Hope the scan is all good, Tanya. 

Hope everyone's got good things planned for the weekend - we're getting a new car (FIL is giving us his, we're giving ours to my BIL).  DH comes home this evening from another week of his course (only 3 more to go - yippee!) and then it's school again next week    but then we're heading for the summer hols  . 

Have a super day

Love sbf xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Deb - have updated - thanks for letting me know.. my sickness went away at about 9 weeks, came back a few days later for a couple of days and then went away all together so it isn't necessarily a bad thing. 24th June isn't so far, just over 3 weeks, stay positive


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Forgot to say earlier, hope you're bearing up Bali, a big   to you.


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Bali - sorry for not being around this week - just read your news and I'm so sorry     Hope you and DH are doing as well as expected   Take care of each other  

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just had a text from Tanya who says scan went well and bubs is bang on dates  

Jules - found your way back to us then


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry for being such a poor poster, but i do have a wee lurk to see how you are all getting on  

Firstly.......

Bali, you know that i am thinking of you hun   i am so sorry 

Foxy, fingerscrossed for Monday, i am so excited for you, i am sure your lovely frosties will thaw perfectly and carry on dividing and you will have some lovely blasts    

SMB, hows that pill popping going, not long till you start get on with those jabs  

Ali, my hunny bun, luv ya, looking forward to seeing you soon and my lovely Gilly  

Fingers, well done on reaching 17 weeks hun, hope that you and Mork are both well  

Debs, so pleased that all was well with your scan, congratulations hun  

CC, well done on being PUPO hun, hope that you are not going   yet,   

Cartman, CONGRATS hun, well done you, hope you have a happy healthy pg  

Tanya, great news that all is well with bubs  

Julesx, i bet you are a skinny minx now with all that exercise   what are you now size 6  

Anyway i am off as dh home soon, not seen him since Tuesday as he has been working away in Frankfurt, wonder if he has got me a pressie   

If i didnt say hi, then i am sorry, but its hard to keep up when not posting, love to all

Myra xxxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Looks like you are getting a 2nd post from me in two days, also saving you from dropping off the page  

Just wanted to let you all know that i have posted on the relationships board, if any of you want to take a look, so this is my final post, so i just want you all to know that i am so sad that i have to say goodbye, it is time for me to move on and look at what else life has to offer me, not much at the moment, but things can only get better although i feel that will be along way off yet.

I will still pray for you all and i dont know what i would have done without this thread when i first started on this journey, it was a life saver, i have met some wonderful friends, i will try and name a few, as i feel that i need to do this as they all made my life better.

These are a few of the special friends that i have met here..........

Emma, Gill, Ali, Debs, Cheesyb, the Wildcats, Angiex, Jules77, Julesx, Jellybabe, Chelseabun, Karen, Monkey, Sho, Piglet, Oskira, Nibbles, NVH, SBF, Foxy, Crazychick, Bali, Fingerscrossed, Tanya,  Minow, i know there are loads more and i am sorry if i have forgot anyone, but if you read my relationship post you will understand why my brain is not quite functioning right, so forgive me.

Thanks for all your support girls, i hope that all of you acheive your dreams and i will not stop thinking about you all

All my love Myra xxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Myra - I have pm'd you


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Can't be on long as had a bit of a disaster today, radiator has burst in our single bedroom flooding the floor with black / brown water, so the carpet is absolutely ruined and the water has leaked through into the kitchen so now the kitchen ceiling is completely brown.......great just what I needed before the stress of the thaw tomorrow and hopefully ET on Wednesday  ......still maybe this is a form of distraction  

Myra - I've sent you a message under your post on the relationships board    

Tanya - many congrats on your scan on Friday you must be so happy and relieved  

Fingers, Jules, SBF, Debs, Ali and Bali - thinking of you all and hope you are OK  

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Foxy - good luck with your thaw tomorrow        

Sorry for lack of personals, difficult to sit at 'puter for long at mo. Spent most of day yesterday at hospital with lower abdo pain. Looks like Mork is either laying on my ovary or I have a twisted ovarian cyst, either way it's blinking painful!! Hopefully they'll get me in for a scan sometime this week.. thankfully Mork is OK though, just causing me discomfort, little so and so!! 

Anyway I'll catch up with you all soon


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Myra - sent you a PM hun


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

Myra I posted on the other thread, so sorry honey   

Foxy Good luck tomorrow hun keeping everything crossed for you    

Fingers Thanks for posting for me  I hope you are feeling better and the scan goes ok this week   

I hope that everyone is ok 

Tanya xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

What can i say girls but thank you

This has been the hardest day of my life watching my husband walk out of the door with his suitcases knowing that he wil never be returning, my life has been wrenched apart, but all your support has been wonderful, i carnt thank you all enough, seeing all the kind words from you all on here has really helped  

Just wanted to say Foxy, will be thinking of you tomorrow and hope that the thaw goes well and you get your lovely blasts   

Bless you all and thank you  

Myra xxxx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

oh Myra - are you sure he will never be back? As i said heat of the moment and all that? I cannot imagine what you are going through   i really wish there was something we could do for you?
If there was anything you would let us know wouldnt you?

Take care and thinking of you

CC x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Myra     Always here for you honey     

CC - how's things with you? 

Foxy - good luck tomorrow


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry for being so quiet - I am around but busy with work so am a bit behind with posting.

Myra - I am so sorry hun -   - have posted on the relationships board but just to let you know I am thinking of you lots

Foxy - good luck with the thaw   

Fingers - sorry to hear that you are in pain and have been in hospital - hope Mork moves soon   

Tanya - great news on your scan   

Debs - hope you're doing ok

Hello everyone -  special   to Bali and Ali

xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Forgot to say that our NHS scan went well last week - all fine, our little one was bouncing around and had grown a lot since the last scan    - so now booking a private scan for 16 weeks and then may start admitting to myself I am actually pregnant.....

xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just a quick one as at work and skiving off home shortly. Got a scan booked for tomorrow so hopefullyy all that prodding around will move Mork!!

Love to all of you


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Fingers - I am sure the prodding will move Mork - what time is your scan?

xx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Sorry not been around, but this failed cycle has knocked me for six, just to let you know we are in on Wednesday for our followup with Mr Brook.  Not sure what he can offer us really?

Foxy, thinking of you today and your embies as they get thawed out     and good luck for Wednesday   

Fingers sorry you've been in hospital, good luck for the scan tomorrow   

Tanya & Monkey, great news on your scan well done 

Myra, I'm trying to find the relationships thread but can't find it , but reading between the lines i can't believe it , I'll keep looking then pm you. 

CC hows the 2ww madness going?

SBF any update?

Ali my friend 

Hi to everyone else, and thank you for all your support, it means a lot.  I don't know what i would do without this thread 

Love Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

monkey - scan is at 1220 tomorrow   Bet the little so and so moves between now and tomorrow  

Bali - hope your follow up with Mr B goes OK and that he can offer a constructive way forward that you and DH are happy with. Don't apologise for not being around, I think sadly most of us understand the pain of a failed cycle and the need to take a step back for a little while. And look at you being supportive to everyone else already,      

Myra - thinking of you        

Foxy - when do you hear from WN, is it tomorrow? 

Tanya - how was your weekend? Do you have your date thru from RSCH yet?


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Evening

 Myra, I've replied on your other thread.  Another  , petal - wish there was more I could do, have another  . 

Foxy - any news? 

Hope scan is a good one, Fingers. 

 Tanya and Monkey!

Welcome back, Bali.  Hopefully Mr. Brook will be able to offer you some options.  Let us know how things turn out. 

 Ali. 

CC - how long to wait now? 

Things are slowly moving along here - start pack 2 of the pill on Friday, then have to ring WN on 18th June to book treatment planning.  

Hello Jules, Debs, Cartman and anyone that I've missed, 

Love sbf xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Bali - it is so nice to hear from you, I've been thinking of you and hope Mr Brooks can offer some constructive advice for what to do next   

Fingers -   for your scan tomorrow, I hope Mork behaves himself and moves into place   

Tanya - hope you had a nice weekend away  

SBF - hopefully the 18 June will be here before you know it then you can really get started, the treatment plan will make it feel very real  

Monkey - nice to hear from you too, so glad that all is going well judging by your scans etc and wish you best of luck with your 16 week one  

Ali - hope you are well and enjoying the bingo  

Jules, Debs, Cartman, CC - hello ladies  

Well had my thaw today and nearly crapped myself when the clinic rang at 10.00am at work, they had originally told me they wouldn't be thawing them until late afternoon. Anyhow, as you can imagine I thought the worse     and my heart started doing palpitations as I prepared myself for the 'sorry but none have survived the thaw'......the embryologist then said calmly 5 out of 6 have survived     so now they are being packed off to an incubator to continue to grow and I'll have to wait patiently till the call Wednesday morning to let me know whether I have any blastocysts or not    ME WAIT PATIENTLY - Yeh right      I've done so much nail biting already I won't have any fingers left by Wednesday!!!!

I've also just realised that assuming I have a transfer on Wednesday (PMA   ) it will be exactly the same date as my first IVF transfer which resulted in the BFP (then mc at 8 weeks) - so ladies is this a good omen or not?? It also looks like I'll be booked in with the lovely Mr C who also did the transfer on the 4 June last year.......... 

Well must go and try to calm the old ticker (aka heart)!!!!

Love Foxyloxy
xxxxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Foxy (still here just!) - Amys dates are exactly the same as Charlies!!! It can be a good omen hun


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Myra....you poor thing, how r u feelin today, will call u....love ya loads


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

We need some happy news   
Foxy...good luck with the call tomorrow   
Bali...i am at woking on Wed for my follow up, its at 5.00, wot time is your?? been thinkin of u   
Hope everyone else is doing ok.....i am starting to lose track of whos at wot stage.
I am ok.......didnt win at Bingo   
Going to give ARGC a call and see if they will do my immunes....and then go from there.
Lets hope and pray for some sunny weather soon
Love Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just for you Ali!!

*Taking Time Out*  

Angie
Anekeuk

*Waiting to start *   
Sjx - starting again April/May
Angel1980 
Charlie1 - start d/regs on 7th March - update please!
Julesx - start again July
Tracy6
Wildcats
Ali Pali  
Bali  

*Clomid*
Daisy 1974

*D/Regging*   
DollyS - EC 9th June?
smallbutfiesty - on pill to regulate with recipient
Karen1975 - ET - 11th June

*PUPO*     
Foxyloxy - ET 4th June testing 16th June?
Crazychick - testing 9th June

*Waiting for 1st scan*    
Cartman scan date 10th June

*Congratulations*     
Soulcyster - EDD 10th October
Gilly93 - EDD 20th October
Hope SpringsEternal - It's Twins!! EDD?
Fingers - EDD 7th November - next scan 10th July
Monkey2008 - Natural BFP!!! - next scan 19Jun - EDD 2Dec
Tanya - EDD 28Dec - next scan ?
Charlies-Mum - Natural BFP!!! - next scan 26Jun - EDD 03Jan

AS ALWAYS LET ME KNOW IF I HAVE ANYTHING WRONG!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

fingers - my scan is now 26th June

Ali - good luck with the call!

hope all are ok
Deb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ali - hope ARGC can fit you in soon and do some immunes so you can make some decisions    

Bali/Ali - good luck with your follow up appts 2moro - hope that they can offer some constructive advice on the best way forward     

Foxy - hope your embies are dividing nicely and that you get some lovely blasts to choose from


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to thank all of you for your support, carnt begin to tell you how much it has helped, although i do cry everytime i get a lovely message from one of you, not sad tears, just tears of gratitude because how lovely you all are being  

Well things have not changed, still no word from him, not a peep, not even a text to check that we are ok, well i am going to work tomorrow and see how i get on, it will be hard but feel i need to do it.

Goodluck to Foxy for tomorrow, praying hun that you have some lovely blasts, will be thinking of you    

I want to thank all of you that have sent me lovely pms, Fingers, Debs, Julesx, Jellybabe, Emma, Bali, Alisha, Minxy (for the lovely cyber hug) and Ali for the lovely phone call  

and all of you that have posted on the relationships thread, thank you all

Will keep you all posted of any changes.

Luv & Hugs to all 

Myra xxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Glad your scan went well Fingers (saw it did on the BFP board) and glad you are in less pain now. My next scan is booked for June 19th

Myra -    - thinking of you loads. I hope that going back to work is a good distraction tomorrow but please don't overdo it, hun  . I know everyone is different (and it's a completely different situation) but I went back to work quite soon after we lost our little one in November - I just knew that sitting around at home was the worst thing for me. the first day was really hard but very distracting  

Good luck at ARGC Ali   

Good luck for the call and et tomorrow Foxy    - hope you get 5 lovely blasts

Bali - hope your follow up goes well tomorrow  

SBF - hope you are getting on ok with the pill

Hello everyone else  

xx


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Fingers - Sorry for not updating you earlier, was little on and off. 
I started D-regging on 11th May, Had my first scan on Monday, 1st June. Tomorrow I have my second scan. If everything goes well (unlike last time when I had to abandon my cycle  ) then EC will be on 9th June.

The first scan showed 12 follicles, am positive for tomorrow, lets see

It is quite difficult to cope up with injections + ultrasounds + work ..... 

Hello everyone and all the best   

Dolly



fingersarecrossed said:


> Just for you Ali!!
> 
> *Taking Time Out*
> 
> ...


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for updating Dolly - have updated you on list. Good luck with your scan hope those 12 follies are plumping up nicely.

Foxy - good luck today...


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Will do more personals later. 

Just a quick note to say MANY THANKS for all your support and kind words, I don't think I could have got this far without you guys! The good news is that WN rang at 7.30am this morning and of the 5 embryos they put in the incubator, 2 have grown to blastocyst, so I couldn't be happier or more relieved. My ET is at 1.00pm today. I'm not sure if WN will transfer both the blastocysts, the embryologist told me that the chance of idential twins is higher with blasts, so it depends on Mr C. I really really hope they do transfer both, as I think it is too risky to refreeze 1 blast and also think it is a hell of a lot of money to pay to put 1 in the freezer, plus the thawing potential of blasts is less........Oh well no point fretting now, I'm just so happy I've got 2. 

Thanks once again for all your kind words. 

Love Foxyloxy  
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Fingers I'm glad the scan went well  We still have no date through for a scan or even know if we have been accepted 

Foxy That is great news good luck for later    

Myra Thinking of you hun  

Hi to all the Woking ladies

With me since I got pregnant I had a hardjavascript:void(0); right boob just above the nipple but I put it down to the pregnancy and drugs but it was constantly hard in this large area and not on the other side so starting to worry as no seemed to have this and after speaking to my sister who is a mid wife I went to the doctor to have it checked out last Thurs. She said it wasn't normal but didn't think it was anything nasty but sent me for breast screening. We went private and I got saw on Monday at Woking ( I was thinking of your little one up stairs Foxy sending them good vibes)  they done an ultra sound scan instead of an x ray and I went back to Chertsey today to see the consultant much to my relief they said it was nothing to be worried about but because it about an inch and a half wide they drained it and took out over 30ml of fluid I go back in 7 weeks for another scan to see if it fills again but they said it is nothing to worry about. So I'm relieved that it is over and done with and hopefully can now enjoy our pregnancy. 
Sorry for the me post but that is part of the reason I haven't been around as of late 

Tanya xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Foxy - fab news on your 2 blasts - by now you'll be PUPO so I'll go back in a mo and update you on the list I posted yesterday!! Sending you lots of           

Tanya - how frightening for you honey, am so glad that the consultant gave you the all clear today and that you can start to enjoy your pg. Don't worry about not hearing from RSCH, I think I heard in my 10th week, won't harm though to call them if you haven't heard in the next few days.. 

Myra - hope your first day back at work was OK   

Hope all you other ladies are doing well


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Just wanted to wish Foxy a big CONGRATULATIONS for getting two lovely blasts, well done hun, hope e/t went well today    

Tanya, so glad that all was ok with your breast problem, that must have been very worrying for you, glad that things have been resolved  

Hi to everyone else, thanks for all your lovely messages, no change here not heard from him, although went to work today and it went well, great distraction, will keep you all updated with any changes.

Love & Hugs to all, at least The Apprentice is on tonight, fav programme at the moment, so that will keep my mind off things  

Catch you all soon

Myra xxx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

2 lovely blasts, Foxy - hope ET was a success and you are now putting your feet up.  No more dashing about at work for you, misses!

Tanya, you poor chicken, what a stressful thing right when you should be blissed out! Glad it's nothing nasty, now you can relax and enjoy being preggers. 

Glad the scan was a goodie, Fingers - bring pics to next meet please! 

Well done for keeping your chin up, Myra - keep going, babe, we're all right behind you. Do you have some girlies at work to look after you? 

How was your scan, Dolly?   for you this time.

Best love, all you other ladies.  Let's hope for some good news on here soon. 

Had a poo evening yesterday - a friend rang to tell me that she's 20 weeks pg, but hadn't wanted to tell me because of our situation.  I know she thought she'd done the right thing, then I realised that our mutual friends knew which made me feel excluded.  I was also a bit worried about what she thought I'd do - have I really gone that  ?  Had a good ol' sob about it, rang DH (away with work atm) who was knackered and therefore unsympathetic.  Generally pooey all round.  Couldn't even find a Midsommer or Poirot on Sky, things were that bad...

...then this afternoon when I had 29 kids doing outdoor PE with tennis racquents and other potential weapons, I thought I'd wet myself only to realise that AF had arrived very suddenly so I had to wave my arms about to attract another teacher from indoors, who came sprinting out as this is our 'bad accident/ dodgy person in bushes' signal.  She (thank goodness I didn't end up with our male teacher!!!) had to cover my lesson whilst I sorted myself out.  But at least now I know why I got so weepy last night, and so I'm not absolutely la la (yet). 

Not looking forward to combining school/ scans/ injections.  Anyone know of any teachers who have done this? 

Muchos hugos

sbf xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142698.0

N x


----------

